# BFP IUI Friends,Bumps & Babes Part 28*



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

New home


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

*BUMPS* 

Magpie - EDD 17/08/07
Starr - EDD 24/10/07
Hugs - EDD
Jed - EDD 23/01/08
Anne-Marie - EDD

*BABIES * 
January 
Britta - Lillie-Rose born 07/01/07
Millers - Luke Anthony born 14/01/07
Minkey - Agatha Elspeth born 27/01/05

*February*
Northern Lass - Thomas born 06/02/05
Elly - Nicholas & Alexander born 06/02/05

*March*
Oink - Myles Roger born 14/03/05
Scarlet - Poppy born 18/03/05

*April*
Sarahx - Tadhg & Malachy born 03/04/07
Morgan - Robin and Oliver 08/04/05
Billie - Abigail Grace born 12/04/06
Thirtysix - Imogen Daisy born 19/04/05

*May*
Katie165 - Rosie born 04/05/06
Miss Jules - Louis Nathaniel 04/05/06
Professor Waffle - Nathan Daniel born 10/05/06
Kellydallard - Harry & Lily born 21/05/07
Scarlet - Flinn born 25/05/07

*June*
NickJoanneOwen - Morgann, Kerys and Sian born 12/06/07
Tomsmummy - Olivia Rose born 23/06/06

*July*
NL - Grace born 01/07/07
Candy - Lucas Harry born 07/07/07
Candy - Jacob Edward born 08/07/05
Purpleal - Jaimie born 11/07/07
Tcardy - Macie born 12/07/07
VIL and Moosey - Bertie born 30/07/06

*September*
Moomin - Megan Chloe born 21/09/06

*October*
Charliezoom - Iduna Eliza Daisy born 10/10/06
Looby - Katie Rose born 19/10/05
Doods28 - Lola born 23/10/06
Sweetcheeks - Drew Joseph born 24/10/06
Elly - William Patrick born 25/10/06
Aussie Meg - Connor and Rhuari born 26/10/05
Purpleal - Tayla Rae born 28/10/05
Shazia - Lainey Erica May born 29/10/06

*November*
Donna - Callum & Ryan born 17/11/06
Going It Alone - Elsbeth & Amelie born 23/11/06


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Congratualtions Annie  

Minkey sending you loads of       

boys are driving me   if they are not screaming they are getting where they shouldn't 
van't wait for dh to get in, he was meant to be going to the gym but I have asked him to come straight home

sorry another quick post but thats all I can manage right now

Donna x x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Tomsmummy - I must have missed your post soz. Fab news on Olivia walking!!!!!!!! Top girlie, proud mummy i bet?!

Donna - hope that Dh helped with those terrors! Bless, driving mummy mad, naughty boyz    !

We've had a mixed day but we're ok,   and some   too. KJ & Minkey - Thanks Lovies xxxxxx . I Just hope she's happy playing where she is and is free, my lil   . 

Love to you all,

Charlie xxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Happy Birthday Willow Hope you liked all your flowers    

Lots of love to Charlie, DH and Iduna xxxx   

Minkey... ooh do we have to send the pee stick   after you??
Still got it all crossed for you xx  

Tom/m  Well done Olivia... big girl now xxx

Love to all xx

ps tears seem to have stopped now!! xx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

♥ starr ♥ said:


> Minkey... ooh do we have to send the pee stick  after you??


Not yet Starr, no, still holding out............just!


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Good Luck for tommorow Minkey xxxxxxxxxx

3rd tri for me tommorow!! Can't quite believe it


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello!

Minkey -    Good Luck  

Star - wow 3rd tri! Not long till you meet that lil one eh?! 

Love Charlie xxxxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

minkey - good luck for tomorrow - thinking of you

Starr - can't believe you are in the 3rd trimester tomorrow - where has that time gone.

All ok here, MIL and husband here at the moment - need I say anymore - still not feeling 100%      back to the Dr's again on Monday - going once a fortnight at the moment      

Hi to everyone else that I have rudely missed


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

I can not believe that I am about to type this - the HPT was positive.  OMG I have got a BFP on the first go I can not believe it.


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Minkey - WOOOOOOOWEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Fab news          Top news hun, well done you!!!

Love Charlie xxx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Thanks Charlie - have just done another test with the same result


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Then you better believe it hun   Lil bro or sis for madam on the way!! he he! So very very exciting.

Well done lovely - fab news I'm so so so pleased for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Keep that lil jellybean warm and lots of   nustling, growing, sticky, multliplying vibes!

Love Charlie xx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

MInkey - congratulations Hun - really pleased for you - stay tight little one/s


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Well done Minkey and Dh [fly]     [/fly]


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Wonderful news     

Congratulations Minkey, Dh & agatha 

xxx


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!!!!

Well done Minkey - that's great news!!!

Starr - Congrats on reaching the third trimester - have you started buying things yet?

Jo - How are things going now?  How are you feeling?

Candy - how's life with your two little men?

Moomin - sorry you're feeling pants.

I am really angry with my brother in law.  He doesn't like me so we have very little contact but we always send their son birthday and Christmas pressies.  They didn't send Bertie anything for Christmas but for his first birthday my mother in law gave us a bag saying that BIL had sent Bertie a birthday present.  I opened it to find some old building blocks that their son had scribbled on. Grrrrrrrrr   MIL seems to think that they have been really generous.

Having said that, his first birthday was loads of fun and he's started walking too (well he's done 7 steps in a row)!  I am so proud as you can imagine!

Love to everyone

VIL
xxx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Thank you so much for all your good wishes, I still can not believe it!  I have booked a scan at the clinic for 21st Aug, so fingers crossed it will stay safe for me    .

Minkey x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello!

Happy 1st Birthday Bertie!!!!!!! . Boo Hiss to your uncle nasty man. Fab news on walking!! Bet you are a proud mummy VIL! Is Bertie all Ok now post op?

Minkey - hope it is sinking in! Is DH very very pleased? Bet Agatha will be very chuffed to have a sibling in a few months time  .

Moomin- Love and     to you. Hope Family are helping.

Jo - how are you? Any sign of any help yet hun? How are things? is HV keeping a close contact with you? You are doing so well hun. How are those lovely girls?

Candy - how are your boyz? How are you?

Looby - Hello hun, you all OK? How's Katie?

Love to you all, Charlie xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

wow Minkey congratulations, I was gutted I couldn't get on here yesterday to wish you good luck but turns out you didn't need it! well done you  

Boys are being lil terrors again today, its so hard with 2 of them (not that I am say 1 is easy)
We went to a music session this morning which was really fun but the boys have been grumpy ever since. Need to brave the supermarket  

Happy birthday Berite   Gosh that came around quick

Candy how are you? Hows J and L doing?

Kelly, Jo how are you both doing? how are all the girls? and lil Harry of course  

boys are moaning again,

love to all

Donna xx


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Just popped on to read Minkeys news and yipeee CONGRATULATIONS I am so happy for you all.     You must be so happy 

Moomin still not sure whats up but really hope you feel better soon. Have I missed a post if so I do apologise  

HAPPY BIRTHDAY Bertie and cool walking to. Now you never get to sit still  

Liv crying back later


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

[fly]HUGE CONGRATS MINKEY
FAB NEWS[/fly]

Sorry this is so quick you lovely lot,got a terrible migrane and Lilly is screaming blue murder,not a good combination.

Love to every single one of you lovlies

Kelly x


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Oh my God !!!!

Well done Minkey... clever you !!!

Lots of love to you all xxxxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

yay Minkey    
well done you clever thing 

kj x


----------



## Billie (Jul 16, 2004)

Congratulations Minkey and DH.  Look forward to sharing the next 8 months of your journey with you both and Agatha!

Love Billie xx

P.S. Hope you don't mind but I told NL - I think she'll be in touch!!!


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Wow its quiet on here! Guess most of you are busy with new babies..

Minkey you have really got me thinking if it really can happen that easily I would love another!! Am I allowed to say that on here. Although have been to a friends today with 4 and that was an eye opener!! 

Hope everyone is doing ok think I jinxed the weather as got the paddling pool out yesterday!!!


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

um so you are to blame for the rain today then


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Hello  

Thanks again everyone for all your good wishes, you are all so kind.

Billie - yes I have had several texts from NL already!

Tomsmummy - go on try for another, you know you want to     I think we are extremely lucky that IUI seems to really work for us and I am so grateful for that.  Still there is a long way to go yet, it's going to be a long drag until my first scan!

I am suffering from extreme tiredness - I don't remember this with Agatha - anyone else have this is early pregnancy?  I even had a nap yesterday afternoon when Agatha went for hers.

We are off to the zoo this morning & then this evening DH & I are going to see Joseph in London which I am really looking forward to.

Love to all,

Minkey x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi Guys

Thanks to all who have asked after me and my boys, we are all good thank you   been a tough week as Lucas is pretty unsettled baby not just at night so is very full on, Jacob this week has been a real handful, he keeps trying to hurt Lucas, throwing things and just being a little boy who is into anything and everything ..... i know its all for attention, but even when Lucas is sleeping upstairs hes the same....prior to that he was so loving but constantly .....attempted a trip to the farm with them both, trying out the double pushchair, I guess practice makes perfect.

Lucas was weighed yesterday and is a whopping 11lb 10oz, hes very windy/refluxy so the plan is to try expressing this weekend and try some colief.

I keep looking at Lucas, like I did with Jacob and can't get my head round him being real, a real mini human ... silly I know, but its so amazing..... can only imagine the thoughts when you guys look at your twins and triplets !

Ok enough about me.

Minkey, good luck with the scan. can't tell you how chuffed I was to read your wonderful news, could be 2 on board   enjoy Joseph and the zoo, hope sun keeps shining x

Molly if you pop on, thinking of you as ever

KJ, have a fab time in spain   

Moom, miss ya xxx

Tommsmummy of course you can say that  

Billie hope you are ok, any news ?

NL, hope you 3 are doing well, miss your posts

Kelly hope you guys are ok

Donna, I can only imagine how hard it is having two the same age, I am struggling enough with 1 and a baby, although I know its early days, but I kinda figured it wouldn't be as hard as it is ... lol .... all my friends with 2nd babies and I know you can't compare, but there babies are so content and they say its because they are a 2nd child, that they have to be as they have to see to older bro or sis, so I was put into a false sense of security !! please don't think I am complaining, but without the support I used to get from DH I often feel like a one parent family, take my hat off to you 36 xxxx

Charlie   

VIL I would be angry too .......... can't wait to see you guys in September, anyone else coming to meet ?

Louby hope you had a good birthday

Scarlet how are you finding things with your 3 ?

Oink & Jo 

Missed loads of you, I just know it, but love to all Cx


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Hi Candy, just a quickie as Olivia was really unsettled to begin with and cried after a feed and settled about 10 mins before next due. Someone lent me Baby Whisperer book and it was excellant and I picked up she may have reflux. Tried baby gaviscon and propped up her mattress and stopped patting her for burping instead just slow rubs and bingo my angel child was born. It is always hard to begin with and I think anyone who says otherwise has just forgotten. Each child is different and it takes a while to get to know them and what they like and dont like. You are doing a wonderful job, enjoy x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello - quick one. Candy have you considered Cranial therapy? 
See http://www.ivillage.co.uk/pregnancyandbaby/baby/babyhealth/articles/0,,30_557443-1,00.html
We take Iduna for her Kidney's. I felt it balanced her out well following her speedy birth. I really believe it works. It has good results with Colic & Reflux too. Iduna had been posseting at around 3 months and they picked this up without me saying - it was a small bit of reflux which went after that treatment.
Must be hard for you hun with J wondering why is no longer the centre of your world and having to share this with his precious sister, he'll get there and hope he doesn't wear you out too much. (hey maybe cranial guys could fix him too - ) With Dh not around much too - pants and poo for you guys eh? 
Know whatcha mean with the awe struck thing! I still well up most days looking at lil one and thinking wow we made that, I grew that, she's a wee human! 
Enjoy!

Opps forgot about meet - must check my diary.

Take care. Love Charlie xxx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Just popped on to catch up, a lot has been going on and I dont have time for personals at the moment.  

Congratulations Minkey im so happy for you.

Girls are fine, they have got their 8 week check and injections on Wednesday so im dreading it.  Anyway i will try and catch up properly over the weekend.

Jo
x


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi all

just nipping in to say 'Hi' inbetween feeds and readings at work  

Things are gradually improving at home but it is a long hard slog! It worries me that if something like this were to happen on a permanent basis, we really wouldn't survive, it has been dreadful. 

DH still has a headache but has finally realised that his arms and legs weren't broken at the same time as the ?bleed in his head and he can actually help me and look after Myles while I have a snooze in the afternoon before a night shift, about bloody time too!  

Myles is having his tonsils out on the 16th of August, so worrying lots about that. Any hints and tips about the best food to get him and anything else, will be greatly appreciated. 

I am so tired at the moment, Myles isn't sleeping too well and I have no idea why?! I don't think it would be so bad if I wasn't up for 24hrs, twice a week but I am exhausted. Do you think he is too young to put back into bed and tell him to go back to sleep and then leave him in his room with the baby gate shut?? He is getting up anytime from 5 am, I just feel that he will break his heart and it will really upset him and I'll end up crawling into bed with him anyway, any ideas anyone??

Minkey - CONGRATULATIONS I am so impressed for you.          

Sorry, no more time for personals, but I'm thinking of you all

Lots of love and  

Oink

X


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Oink   to you.  

No I don't think he is too young to be put back to bed - we do that if Agatha wakes at that time.  She usually creates but when she realises we are not coming back she goes quiet.  We tell her it is still night time & that she must go back to sleep.  Sometimes she does not but she just plays in her room quietly, which is good enough for me     

Minkey x


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Happy Sunny Sunday All

Candy.. aww poor Lucas (and you!) Must be really hard to split youself in 2 when J has had your undivided attention for 2 years. No advice from me.. hey what do i know?? Just lots of love xxxxx

Minkey.. can't imagine Agatha creating.. she's  such a sweetie  !! How are you doing ?

Oink.. you've had such a rough time lately.. Do you think that Myles has picked up all the worry vibes and is unsettled because of it?  Just a thought xx

All ok here.. getting bigger by the day! Lots more movement now.. not such fun at 3 am eh! Got my b/f wedding this sat.. so a busy week ahead with all the preparations.  

Love to all
Me xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Starr

Had to laugh (to myself) at your post when you said b/f wedding - whenever I read b/f it means breast feeding  

I am sure your breast feeding wedding will be fun   

Big loves to all-so busy at the mo its untrue,loving every minute though.

Kelly x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Loves back to you Kelly - love your comment

Hoping to be back in the mood for posting again soon, as really missing you all, but don't want to drag this thread down,

Back to the Dr's yet again tomorrow


----------



## Hugs (Aug 1, 2006)

Hi ll,

Don't know if you will all remember me but it has been a while since i have posted. I have been really sick well 24/7 with my pg but i am doing so much better now and only feel sick now and again.

How you are all doing well.

I'm on tonight to let you know that we had our sexing scan yesterday and we are having a Boy & Girl so its a dream come true.

I'm hopefully going to be on more often now so will get to know you all again.

Love
Hugs
xx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hugs, wow a boy and a girl congratulations, you may have already but introduce yourself on the twins bumps thread I found it a great support when I was pregnant - can't wait to see you on the twin mums thread  

Just watched your montage its beautiful  

Kelly, have you upgraded on one true media? I remeber you said you might, just wondered if it was worth it?

Boys are continuing to do well, Ryan is pulling himself to stand in absoulutly EVERYTHING and Callum continues to drag himself around on his tummy 

Jo, cant wait to here about the girls check uo, I hope the injections go ok it must be a nightmare with the 3 of them it wasn't easy with my 2 

Candy, I am sure Jacob will settle down once he realises that Lucus is staying and no amount of acting up will change that. It must be hard for him having to share you and DH poor love but he'll get used to it I promise  . I saw it happen loads of ime in the nursey and while working as a nanny  

Love to all

Donna xx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Hi Hugs, great to see you again!  Sorry you have been so sick - I had terrible hypermesis with Agatha throughout my pregnancy so I can empathise.  Well done on having one of each - perfect!

Minkey x

PS Actually you have reminded me that my sickness kicked in at 5.5 weeks with Agatha & I am 5 weeks today with this one - hmm may only have a few days left.........


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

I have put another ticker up, which I really hope won't jinx things


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

I'm sure it wont, love the ticker x x 

Take care

Donna xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Sorry me lovlies just a quick one

Candy-and anyone else interested of course lol
your a freecycle nut arent you?? just found a new site www.dontdumpthat.com

There is a group in my area,its nice and quiet but I find that easier than Freecycle

Kelly x

Kelly x

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Just a quickie, feed time is due in 10 mins!

Just wanted to ask those of you who have viewed a montage, when I look at mine it seems to freeze all the time and I just looked at Kelly's and it did the same, is this happening to anyone else or is it just my computer?

Thanks

Jo
x

PS - Injection day tomorrow, i will let you know how we get on!


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello!

Minkey - sure it won't hun. Looks fab  . How are you feeling? Hey maybe no sickness this time!

Jo - hope jabs go well. How are you? Are you getting through those ong nights with your three lovely ladies OK? Hope all is as good as poss for you. Must be your comp cos working fine here - looks fab too hun!

Candy - How's lil Lucas doing? Any improvement? Love x

Oink - How are you hun? Hope you are OK. is Dh getting better in his health & attitude? God it must be soooo scary to have him that poorly and wonder what you'd do if it was a long term thing, oh hun  . Are you still set to move home? Hope he gets well soon and this is all behind you so you can get on with your lives. How's Piglet? Is he behaving and letting you get some sleep? Do hope so my love you need to get some rest hun. Love x

Donna - boys sound fab! Wow they are doing well!

Kelly - Oh will look at that then.

Hugs - good to hear from you again, fab news!

Moomin - love to you. Hope Gp app was good.

Starr - oh on the home straight now!! Wooohhee! How are you coping in the heat?

Love to you all and sorry for all I've not mentioned.

Charlie xxx


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi all

quick post (I seem to always put that these days)

Thanks for the hugs charlie, DH does seem much better he is going to work for lunch tomorrow ad then if he feels ok will go back up on Thursday to discuss some changes that have occurred while he has been away. Its just difficult with work being an hour away, I'm sure if he worked closer he'd be back at work already.

We have put a 'for sale' sign up on the house but haven't advertised it in the local paper as we are going to wait for Myles to have his tonsils out first. I don't want to put anyone off visitin the house to view it but equally don't want someone arriving when Myles is still unwell.

I am hoping that once Myles' tonsils are out he will be healthy, most, if not all of the time! I do hope so, we really need a full nights sleep.

I'm off to get ready for work

Thinking of you all



Oink 

X


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Jo,

mine keeps getting stuck to, and other peoles when I watch them 
I want to get mine on DVD when its finished but as it keeps getting stuck I am worried about buying it

Donna xx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi Guys

I upgraded on onetruemedia, thinking that the cost inc one free dvd wasn't bad, but got caught out with postage as it comes from states is another £6, i did Jacobs 1st two years and its pretty long, the dvd arrived in about 5days and is fabulous, but could e done at home if peeps  had right software and a dvd writer, i only did it when I did as paranoid about ensuring I have backups of all photos now we use digital and haven't had time to source decent software that lets me do it myself yet, as for dvd film getting stuck sometimes mine did, when my internet connection was poor, but on the whole as i have a good connection, i can watchg them with no probs cx

sorry not read anything else


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Candy,

would you say the upgrade was worth it? could you do more with the montage that you couldn't have done if you didn't upgrade? I can't decide whether just to pay ofr the dvd or upgrade and get the 'free' one.
Was the dvd quality good and did it work on all your dvd player as I am worried as it is coming from the states, thanks for poitning out the postage I hadn't considered that. I am aassuming the dvd didn't get stuck like the internet does.

Sorry for the all the quaestions I just want to find out all I can before I upgrade

Donna xx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hiya, I didn't think much of any of the extras, but to be honest I haven't the time (as I am sure you don't) to play around, it did change something and the fading in and out of each picture went all wakey and horrid (like twisting the page etc), so I put it back to the simple, fade in and out, the DVD is all regions so should play, if not on your DVD player on the pc, mine plays on both our dvd players with no cutting out and our pc, but then I have always been able to play burned dvd, can you ?

If you are going to pay for one, I would make it as long as possible to get your moneys worth and make sure you use top quality photos, i.e not ones you have lessened the quality to email x

Must dash Looby and katie are coming over and my house looks like it always does (a bomb site) ..... thankfully Lucas is sleeping and J in the garden so can get on a wee bit, love to all Cx


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Hello my lovelies!  Not been around for ages as I took the boys down to my mum and dad's for 10 days while dh started fitting the kitchen.  It's really coming on and I love it and the boys have had a great time being spoilt by their grandparents.

waaaaaaaaaay too much to catch up on although I've read all the posts, but just wanted to say yaaaaaaaayyyy!!! to Minkey! congratulations!

xxx Kirsty


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Thanks Candy,

I think I will upgrade becasue I want to continuw with it till the boys are 1 and I have nearly used up the time on the three songs you are allowed to use without upgrading (I am assuming you can add more music if you upgrade?) 
one of my DVD players plays burned dvd's so I should be ok with it.

sorry just came on quickly I have my nieces staying with me they are 9 and 5 so I have my hands full  

Donnaxx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Thanks Morgan


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All,

I think it sounds like a good idea to get the DVD of the montage I have made, does anyone know how long it can be before you order it on DVD?

I have about 20 mins spare so im going to try and catch up with all the news and attempt some personals, if I miss anyone out im so sorry, im the worst FF member at the moment.

Donna - well done you looking after your nieces im not surprised your hands are full, at least the weather is ok today and perhaps they can play outside for a bit.

Kirsty - Hope you had a nice time at your Mum & Dad's, Grandparents are great for spoiling the kids arnt they, its just a shame you have to put up with the bad behaviour afterwards when they cant get what they want (thats how it is for me anyway).  I wish I could go away and come back to a new kitchen!

Candy - How is Lucas, hope J is a bit better, I have been suffering with Owen too, he isnt nasty to the girls, in fact he is the exact opposite but he is being so naughty at the moment, of the things he had done this week (the things that I can remember) here is a little list:-

Put liquid soap all over my toothbrush (i didnt realise until my toothpaste starting foaming 100 times more than normal and bubbles were coming from everywhere)
Emptied a whole large box of washing powder over my patio
Hid his nans car keys
Hid my cousins credit card
Cut the top of a tube of vic vapo rub and wiped it all over the sofa
Sprayed all my best purfume over my bedroom carpet
Used my lipstick to draw on his cars 
Tried to shave using his dads razor and cut his finger,
Used the electric clippers on the dog!!!  Thank god the dog managed to get away without too many bald patches

And these are the thing i can remember!

Oink - Im glad things are starting to seem a bit better for you, I can totally sympathise with needed a good night sleep but im sure you need one 100 times more than I do.  Try and keep your spirits up, things always eventually get better even if you cant see how at the time.

Minkey - Congratulations, hope you dont get too sick during this pregnancy.

Kelly - How are things with you?

Starr - On the home straight now, how are you feeling.

Hi to everyone sending you all    Sorry if I have missed you I just havent got the time to go back and read all the posts that I have missed.

Girls had their 8 week check up today, oh god its so hard going anywhere, it takes 10 mins to get them all into their car seats and in the car then it takes me at least 10 mins putting up the pushchair then another 10 mins getting them out of their car seats into the pushchair, ohhhh its such a nightmare.

Anyway the girls are fine, Morgann now weighs 8lb 1oz, Kerys is 6lb 14oz and Sian is 7lb 10oz.  No problems with them although I mentioned that they all seemed to be being really sick, doctor seemed to think it might be flux so has given Sian some gavasgon.  She is the guinea pig and if it works for her the other two will soon be following suit.  Its got so bad that im needing to change their sheets after almost every feed.  Im so embarrassed though I didnt even realise there was anything wrong I just thought they were sickie babies im so ashamed of myself  

I had bit of a blub to the doctor too im just feeling so down at the moment, its not the girls because I absolutely adore them i think everything is just getting on top of me, I find it really difficult getting out and im not one of those people who are happy to stay home I like to be out doing things.  I feel like all I ever do is wash bottles, make bottles, feed babies and do housework, its a never ending circle.  I make 18 bottles a day, usually do them at this time, between 9 - 11 when the girls are asleep and Owen is in bed but by the time i get up in the morning I have 12 dirty bottles again.......  DH is working mornings (6 - 2) so he leaves the house at 4.45am so he cant help with the night time feeding at the moment and Im absolutely shattered.  Then I feel guilty for moaning because i am so lucky to have four healthy children I just dont know whats the matter with me.

OH GOD im so sorry all I have done is moan.  Im going now before I make everyone else depressed too.

Jo
x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Jo - I am not surprised that you a feeling down - I remember the early days being hard with 1 child, never mind three!  For a while you are just a feeding/sleeping machine & this must be much heightened with 3.  But it will get better - they will increase their time between feeds, you will make less bottles, try to think of it as a short term thing, it will not be like this for ever.  It sounds like Owen is being a monkey which can't be helping, but I guess that is his way of adjusting to it all - can he do anything to help you, little jobs?  Huge hugs to you honey   keep your chin up.  And don;t feel bad about not spotting their reflux, you can't do everything you know!! xxx

Candy - would love to see some more photos of Lucas if you get a moment - how was your visit from Looby & Katie?

Oink - glad to hear things are abit better - have you got a date for Myles op?

Starr - how are you doing?  Are you sleeping OK in this heat?

Started to feel sick when I wake up which is copable with at the moment, I also find it strangely reassuring if that makes sense?  

Love to everyone else,

Minkey x


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Jo - there is no way that I am strugling from sleep deprivation more than you, you must be shattered. If I ever visit my brother in Cardiff I will come and sit for you so you can have a few hours off.

Have you thought about contacting your local college, I am sure they would be able to find you some child care students that need some experience. They may be the perfect babysitter and give you a few hours off.

Minkey - Myles op is a week today   I'm really dreading it, he'll be fine, not sure about me though!
Try eating a biscuit in bed even before you lift your head, easier said than done, I know!

Off to see some sunshine before I'm back on nights tomorrow.

We are camping at the weekend, so if anyone can smell anything damp, it will be me!!

Lots of love

Oink

X


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Just passing through to say hello to you all you all

Still not up to posting much although I do read, things still not good here       

Have now been signed off work until the end of August at the moment


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Morning,

Moomin -  

Oink - if I eat straight away it stops me feeling sick.  I never had it like this with Agatha - it went from nothing to raging hypermesis, so I am hoping it may be different this time perhaps, or am I dreaming?!

I hope everyone has a good weekend - we are attempting potty training this weekend, wish us luck!

Minkey x


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Hi All
Just wanted to say hi to everyone. FIL has Tom and Liv asleep but shop due so will be brief.

Minkey sorry to hear you are feeling sick, did you ever try travel bands. I wore mine for months and wouldnt take them off. Hope this time is much easier for you. Good luck with potty training

Oink wishing Myles loads of love and luck for his op, Dont you have to feed them loads of ice cream  after   yummmm 

Moomin hope you are feeling better   

Jo sorry to hear things are hard, Owen sounds just like Tom he to is being very naughty. I think they need lots of stimulation these boys of ours and they easily get bored. We went to friends for lunch and Tom filled a welly boot full of water then threw it all over the mums!! This was after throwing sand, pushing and shoving and being generally awful. ( crazy thing is I am dreading him starting school as will really miss him) Just try and stay calm and take as much help as people offer.

Well I am feeling a bit down as actually thought I was preg, how stupid you would think by now I would realise that it doesnt happen like that, but was really late and had a very powerful sense of smell which I also had both times before. Anyway wasnt to be as am doubled up today with cramps   silly really as we really cant afford another baby and dont have the space etc but cant stop thinking about it. DH does 
not feel the same way so will prob just have to accept that my baby making days are over.   

Anyway enough about me how are all you getting on with bumps and babies. Enjoying the sunshine I hope. x x x x


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hello All

Sorry just a quickie... been really poorly all week. Temp of 103, shivers/sweats, no energy, cough, sore chest you name it i've had it this week. Really bad timing as my B/F  (no Kelly not breast feeding  ) is tommorow and i've had to bow out of lots of bridesmaid duties. Am feeling a lot better now, though not sure how my voice is going to do with the reading i've got to do!! 

Sorry brain like mush.. so forgive the lack of personals. I'll try and get back on on Sunday to catch up properly..

Love to all

Sickly Starr xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Evening all.

Starr-wow a bump pic (can just make you out ) love the kitchen by the way  hope you start to feel better soon hun,please take it easy and drink plenty. hope it all goes well today.

Tomsmum-ah hun your not silly for thinking you were pg,its totally natural and dont say its not possible,you never know.big hugs 

Moomin-how are you hunany better 

Jo-not suprised your feelin down hun.It must be so hard for you.I always think about you when I am struggling with Harry and Lilly and wonder how you manage.  

Minkey-ooooh good luck with the potty training!!!! suppose your thinking ahead now arent you??how you feeling??

Sorry not read back loads

Big hellos to shazia,charliezoom,candy,kj,donna,kirsty and all you other lovlies

Harry and Lilly are doign fine,harry now weighs 10lb4 and Lilly weighs 9lb14 but she has only put two ounces on in 2 weeks so we are keeping an eye on that.Must admit I am getting a bit nevous as its Harrys appointments at hospital soon,im not to worried about the hip scan one cos thats just procedure as he was breech but the other one(he only has one testicle where it should be)the other one is in a place that could cause long term damage and he may need an op,so dead nervous.

Other than that I am ok.went for an asthma check up at the docs and had a rally thorough check,got weighed and I was shocked.(ok deep breath) I weighed 15 and a half stone when I last got weighed before my first egg collection and when she weighed me the other day I was 13stone how is that possible after having two babies?? Just getting really down about my horrid hanging jelly belly now.oh and I have got the period from hell.gggrrrrr

Right enough about me

Kelly x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Starr - what a wonderful bump pic, you look fabulous!

Minkey x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

love the new picture of Agatha minkey 

nice bump pic starr, once i'd got the magnifying glass out  hope you're feeling better and that the wedding went ok 

kj x


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Sorry a quickie again!!

Had a fab time at the wedding yesterday...( a couple of piccies in my gallery now i've remembered how to do it!!)

Am shattered though, so am waiting for my dinner (mmm roast beef) then an early night. 

Have resized my avatar too though so you can see me.. (ta kelly for the kitchen comment.. last years project!!)

Love to all

Me xx


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All,

Hope your all enjoying your weekends.  I have had a much better day today, actually went for a walk, we live really near to the taff trail but I havent been able to get onto it because they put these gates up to stop the kids on their motorbikes etc, well I was driving past yesterday and they have altered the gates so I can get my pushchair through, so today myself, the girls, hubby, owen and tasha (my dog) all went for a walk, it was lovely to get out as a family.  Got a question to ask all you mummies who have had an epidural, did anyone suffer with immense back pain up to eight weeks after having the baby?  Mine is agony in fact every single on of my joints are hurting but particularly my back especially the site where I had the needles.  I told my doctor but she just said it will go away on its own!!!

Its the girls christening on the 26th Aug, and we are going to have a BBQ afterwards, anyone got any ideas on how to keep the kids amused, i have hired a bouncy castle but not sure if it will amuse them all day.

Starr, you look fantastic and your kitchen is gorgeous too.

New pic of Agatha is lovely, i never take nice pictures like that, there is always something undesirable in the background.

Kelly - Harry and Lilly are fantastic weights, is Lilly sick a lot?  Im sure there is nothing to worry about with harry's op (easier said that done i know) but apparently its a really common thing.  Im sure he will be just fine.

Right im off to do the washing up/hovering/polishing/mop the floor and make some bottles before the 11.30pm feed.

Jo
x


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Jo so glad to hear you are happier and you had a great day out. My top tip for Olivias christening was modelling balloons. The kids of all ages and the adults had a right laugh then bashed each other with them afterwards. I also did  a small lucky dip of prizes and a few games like pin tail on donkey and that all went down well. The older kids seem to love organising and looking after the little ones so that took care of the childcare. 

Starr you looked lovely as a bridesmaid and so did your bf. Hope you had a wonderful day.

Kelly glad the twins are ok and try not to worry too much. Do you have any new photos? 

Minkey how are things with you?

Hi Kj hope things are getting better for you, think of you often.

Moomin really hope you start to feel better soon.

Dh has 2 weeks off now so planning lots of days out. Anyone been to Legoland, thought we might give it a try. Bit worried about weather forecast though!!

Hope you have all had a wonderful weekend


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi Guys

Going to try and catch up as best as possible, I do apologise for not being around much, but I am finding these early weeks very hard due to the crying and the lack of sleep plus a very demanding Jacob  .... Lucas is wonderful, he has the most amazing smile/open mouthed laugh, I could sit and stare at him for hours, not that I have hours.

Jacob slept in his new room last night without and hitches, so fingers crossed

Jo, glad you had a good walk, can't even begin to imagine how hard it is with triplets, but do take my hat off to ya, Nick no tips of such, but we did section off a baby area with mats and play arches to keep the little ones safe, I am sure the bouncy castle will keep them happy do you have allot of people coming ? what will the girls be wearing ? what a magical day

I didn't suffer back pain of such after epi, but I expect (and I am no nurse) that its more a case of the post pregnancy, I am seeing a physio at the hospital as my tummy hasn't rejoined and I think it takes 6months for your body to get back to normal, so by carrying triplets every part of your body will have loosened and properly isn't supporting your back, could you ask to be referred, to be checked out at the hospital, if nothing else they can teach you ways to do stuff without adding to the stress on your joints ?  Reading what Owen got up to, puts my days into perspective.

Nick you are bound to have days like this, god I have them almost every day at the moment and I only have one baby, must be so hard when DH is working on earlies xx

Starr, sorry you were poorly, but you looked amazing in those photos xxx

Louby how are you and katie ? did you get the pics I emailed ?

Tomsmummy, we go to legoland quite allot, do you have some money off vouchers as it works out pretty expensive ? fortunately we have season tickets, I am guessing it will be busy as summer hols, but a good day out, have fun... so sorry that you had some false hope (((hugs))))

Moon, as ever thinking of you and hoping you are feeling cheerier soon 

KJ hope you had a fab holiday and lots of relaxing

36, are you ok ?

Scarlet any news ?

Kelly don't be too hard on yourself, you are doing fab weight wise and that tummy takes a while to go, after all it was stretched so much ! i can understand your worries about the ops, will harry have to have one as sometimes don't the testicles drop ?

Minkey hope you are ok, looking forward to hearing about your scan

Ok I really must go as Jacob hasn't stopped grizzling and moaning, give him milk "No like it !!!" he asks for cereal "No like it !!!!!" ........... i sit next to him, "No mummy go to the kitchen" "Chocolate buttons mummy" no Jacob you have to have breakfast first "No like it !!!" ... bowl flys across the floor "Go away mummy!" 

Oink xx

Cx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Right time for a catch up.. Been signed of for a couple of days with a chest infection so have finally got some time.

Candy.. Glad Lucas is doing so well. J seems o be asserting his independance eh!!  . Hopefully he'll calm down soon..  Must admit to a smile about the buttons though xxxx  How's the physio going??

Jo.. Glad to see you out and about. Have they moved the gates because you mentioned it or is it a lucky coincidence??  Owen is really trying to be naughty eh!! Do you think it's attention seeking or just bad behaivour. His world must have changed so much in the last few weeks. Hope he improves soon.
Have the girls all got different godparents.?? Gonna be busy around that font!! xx

Kelly.. don't worry about the weight honey, surely 2 stone lighter that e/c is good?? Maybe i've read it wrong. Hope Harry's check goes well and he dosen't need an op. xxxx

Tomsmummy.. I've taken my neices/nephews to Legoland a few times over the years. They've all loved it. If you need a discount voucher i've got a couple. Pm me your address and i'll send them to you xx

Moomin. Sorry you're still not feeling very good. Please let me know if i can help xxxxx

Looby.. you ok honey?? Been quiet too lately xxxx

Kj sorry for the tiny pic.. worked out how to enlarge it now. No magnifying glass needed now!! Glad you had a fab holiday xxx

Minkey...When's your scan hon?? Hope the sickness is not too bad. Oh btw another fab pic of Agatha xx

All ok here.. Think i did too much at the weekend and got through the wedding on adrenaline alone. Had a fab time though. I felt really lovely and not like a tank at all!! (Dh kept saying 'Don't let them make you look like a tank!!' )  Was a great day for all. 

Got my appointment with the consultant on thursday... (hopefully!!) Am hoping that we might get our date for c/section.. Dh has got lots of Q's for him too. Can't believe i'm almost 30 wks!! Could be looking at as little as 8 weeks to go!!

Love to anyone i've missed

Love me xxx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Just popping on as Agatha is still asleep.

I feel awful as I gave up on the potty training today & I should have stuck with it.  She was starting to get the hang of it yesterday evening but today I am on my own, feel sick and had a man here servicing our alarm.  Two massive wees & poo on my goldish sofa & I was desperate & put a pull-up back on at about 12   .  I feel rubbish now - I should have carried on.  I can't do it at the moment though - it's too much.

Sickness is getting worse - it was just in the mornings but now all day if I don't keep something in my stomach - currently snacking on waterbiscuits!  Scan is a week tomorrow - can't wait because if all is OK we are going to tell some people & get some help if I can.

Starr - glad the wedding was good - you looked fab!  How exciting to get a date, you really know where you are then - I remember it with Agatha.  Any questions on elective c/sections just shout!

Candy - fab to hear from you - life sounds good, hope that cheeky monkey Jacob is behaving himself  

Tomsmummy - not tried Legoland, but let me know what its like if you go - I fancy it.

KJ - thanks for the note about Agatha's pic - pity she has a big leaf across most of her face!  

Better go - got to get all of Agatha's pants out of the machine to dry

Minkey x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello everyone,

so much to catch up on

Minkey sorry you are feelin rubbish right now I hope the sickness passes, I had it for a long time with the boys (actually had to get off a bus on the way home from work and throw up in the street  on one occassion) I tried the wrist bands and I found they helped as did sipping luccozade.

Kelly, I hope Harry's appointment goes well and he doesn't need an op 

Candy just remeber it does get easier and in time you will look back and laugh at Jacobs cheeky behaviour even though you can't see that right now - love the new picture by the way

Starr gald you enjoyed the wedding   how exciting that you will know the birthday date of your bub on thursday  Can I be nosey  why are you having an elected C-section? don't tell if you don't want to I am just nosey  

Jo, I can't imagine how hard it is for you with your three all I can say is I found it hard with the boys (I know I only had 2 and you have 4 children) for the first few months but I can say 9 months on and it is easier, you will get through this becasue you are a fab mummy  

Moomin, pm if you want I understand what you are going through. I hope you feel better after some time of work  

Dinner is ready -  Sorry to anyone I have missed
Love to all

Donna xx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Don't be silly Donna.. course i don't mind!!

I had a fibriod removed (myomectomy) about 3 years ago, which means i have a weakness in the wall of my womb. Apparantely there is a chance it could rupture during labour and i could bleed a lot, so not allowed to try. 

HTH..  xx

Minkey.. my sickness got worse till about 11 weeks  then went away again.. hopefully you'll do better soon.. Just keep eating honey xx

My SIL has just called to say she is throwing me a baby shower!! Am really touched. Mind you not sure what happens at one but any excuse for a party!!

Love to all 
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Thanks Starr,

Just read you bit at the bottom of your posts it kinda explained anyway  

Oh great a Baby shower -  you get loads of presents  
What a lovely idea and gesture by your SIL

Donna xx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Donna any updates on you and your lovely boys ? are you enjoying the sunshine, any more thoughts about the meet as would love to meet ya !!!

Starr, I didn't realise you would need a c-section, great to know what date you will meet bubs though, I am very excited and vote girl !  as for physio I hate it, but woudl prefer to go every day than self motivate till next appointment if you get me, as finding time to excercise is impossible, only really do it at bedtime, afternight feeds ..... currently its like rubbing tummy and patting head for me, so much to remember at once, one of the things I have to do involves pulling in tummy muscles, while squeezing pelvic floor, adjusting my pelvis tilt, breathing and moving my legs arghhh too much to remember, no change on gap size at last physio though, go again week today.... i too can't believe how close you are now, thank you for jacobs birthday card btw and you too KJ x forgot to say

Minkey hope the sickness passes soon  

No time to spell check, love to all Cx


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All,

Phewww so much for me to catch up on!

Tomsmummy - Thanks for the christening ideas, I really hope the weather is nice because I have invited about 50 people and although my garden is big enough to cope with 50 people plus a bouncy castle my house isnt.  I have been to Legoland and to be honest I thought it was a waste of time and money.  I went in April and it cost £51 for myself and Owen to get in.  Owen is 4, 5 in December and there were only a handful of rides for him to go on, he was too young to appreciate the models and to buy anything in there cost and arm and a leg.  The only thing I really enjoyed was they put on a show by a large pool and both myself and owen enjoyed that.  I know lots of people have been and said they enjoyed it but thats my opinion.

Candy - Sorry Jacob is giving you a difficult time at the moment but it will eventually pass, is he in nursery at all, it might be easier when the kids go back to school and he gets a bit of a break from Lucas!!  I have around 50 people coming to the christening and the girls are wearing the christening gowns from next (on the website if you want a peep).  They are really nice, I was expecting them to be short dresses but they arnt they are long like proper gowns.  I was looking at really elaborate gowns but they were between £70 - £160 and I just cant afford to buy three of them!!!

Starr - Sorry to hear you have an infection but at least your off work now, are you going to start your maternity early?  8 weeks will soon fly by, my girls are 9 weeks old tomorrow and that has gone in no time at all......  My friends threw me a baby shower and it was lovely but I had all the presents early and didnt have many when the girls were born!

Minkey - Dont feel awful about putting Agatha back in a pull up, you both need to be ready to crack the potty training malarky, I really hope your feeling better soon and the sickness gets better.  Good luck for scan, im sure everything will be fine, then like you said you will be able to tell some people and get some help.

Donna - Thanks for your encouragement, I have been told that it gets easier as they amuse themselves LOL...... I have found the last two days a bit easier because im really really making an effort to get out, I think that was why I was so down.  Also I have been propping up Morgann's bottle whilst she is in bouncy chair then I can feed Kerys, put them both down and do Sian.  Feeds are only taking about 50 mins this way instead of 1hour 30 mins so I have managed to have a little bit more sleep.

Kelly  - How you doing hun!

OH MY GOD I JUST WON £119 on SUN BINGO, I cant believe it, i have never won anything in my life before!  Fantastic ..... yippeeeeeeee im over the moon now.

Jo
x


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hello All

Jo.. no got a long time yet at work.... leave on 21st sept.  My mat pay is so rubbish (just stat 6 weeks at 90% then smp) i need to keep going as long as poss. Got quite abit of holiday to take though so will do short weeks. 
The girls dresses sound lovely xx

Candy... Girl eh!! Seems to be a real split decision. Mind you one of my friends is so insistant it's a girl, she calls it Daisy (my girl name!) If it turns out to be a Finlay, hope he'll not be scarred for life!!  .

Am feeling a bit better today, though the cough is proving harder to shift!!

Love to all
xxxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hiya peeps

Jo-glad you got out for a walk hun,makes the world of difference doesnt it?? I have had awful back pain since my section so your not alone,if it doesnt improve in the next couple of months I am gonna see my gp.hope yours eases soon hun.well done on the sun bingo!!!!!!  

Candy-is that Lucas in J's trailor ?   

Starr-glad your feeling a little better hun.cant believe your 30 weeks  

huge hellos to minkey,tomsmummy,donna,kj,oink,kirsty and all you other lovlies

off to beat oli up cos he is having a scranny fit  

Sorry I have not been posting much its been hectic here !!! I love having Oli around but in a way I kinda want school to open again cos I have more of a routine IYKWIM !!!

Michaels mum and sis took Oi away to Yorkshire for one night so me micky and the babies went for a walk to Bradgate park yesterday it was lovley walking by the river.

Today we went to Boots in Derby, the pixie photo peeps were there and we had pics of the twinnies done,I nearly   cos they are so lovley,needless to say we spent way too much on lots of gorge photies.When we get them I am gonna try to scan them so I can show them off,theyre really nice.

We are meant to be going for a picnic tomorrow,dont look to good does it    ah well we will have to get wet!!!

right must go and duff oli up cos he is having a scranny fit cos he wants chocolate and he has not eaten his dinner 
kelly


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Oh Kelly.... fab picture of Harry!!!!  How gorgeous is he xxxx

OLI EAT YOUR DINNER !!!  

xx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Kelly,

Gorgeous piccie of Harry - can't wait to see the professional ones!! x


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

Drum roll.....my BIL has finally managed to sort our laptop out and so can now read....and post!!!! I'm so excited I've really missed being on the site. I'm not going to write loads now incase it doesn't work...fingers crossed!
Love N. Lass x


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

hurray hurray it worked! It will take me a while to catch up on everyone's news so I apologise now for lack of personals and the me post.
It is fab having DH off for the summer hols and we have had some lovely days out. Trying not to think about what it will be like when he goes back to work and I have to manage all by myself! Grace is putting on 10-11oz a week and last thurs weighs 9lb 11oz, she seems really big compared to Thomas because he was 16 weeks before he got to that weight. He is being a fab big brother and still choses to come and sit next to me when I feed Grace and strokes her hair. Just waiting for her cotbed matress to arrive as she is getting to big for her moses basket...she is very long and I'm already having to worry about whether her dresses are too short!!! Thought that would be her dads job in 12 years time! We are off to Scotland for a week at the end of the school hols so really looking forward to that. Will try and sort some photos out and update the one of Thomas as that was taken when he was 10 months old.
Sorry again for the me post...just so excited to be back!
Love N.Lass x


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Welcome back Northern Lass - Lovely to hear from you, Grace sounds like she is thriving and Thomas sounds like such a good big brother.  Scotland sounds lovely, I absolutely love going to scotland although I havent been for about 6 years now.  where to in scotland are you going?

Kelly - Harry is gorgeous and he looks just like Oli.  I had pixi photos done of Owen when he was a baby and oh my god I cant believe how much money I spent on them, i just couldnt resist.  I have a voucher to have the girls done but im going to wait until they are a bit bigger.  I cant wait for school to start again either, Owen goes full time when he goes back so I am going to miss him but im also going to be glad to have a bit of time without him. (do i sound like a cruel mother)!  I told my dr about my back she just said it would right itself I just think its weird that its really bad in the couple of inches where they tried to put the needle in my back (took them 5 attempts to get it in properly) Dr did say if it didnt get any better in 3 months to go back and they would refer me for physio but to be honest my whole body is aching and I still havent got rid of SPD yet so I might pay privately and go and see a chiropractor.  Also is your tummy completely healed yet.  My scar is fine but my stomach still hurts if I lift anything or move suddenly but its not near the scar its more where my belly button is, have you experienced this at all

Starr - I had the same maternity package as you but I had to finish earlier I just couldnt take any more.  Not long until the 21st Sept though, it will soon go bye.

Had the girls weighed today, they are pilling on the pounds now, they are like lil puddings    Morgann is now 8lb 9oz, Sian is 7lb 15.5oz and Kerys is 7lb 5oz.  Had a bit of a barney with my DH today, I dont know whats the matter with him, I know he is working nights this week and he is tired but he thinks that because he is working i have got it easy, anyway he leaves for work at 9.15 and at about 7.30 he said he was going for a shower, so I said after you get out of the shower then I will have a bath before you go so you can keep your eye on the girls, well that was it, he went mad and said I only ever think about myself........  I cant believe it so i stormed off to the bathroom and didnt come out until he was gone.  I just dont know what to do, he is normally really really good but it seems he expects things to be exactly the same as they were before, but we have 4 children now and things have to change.  

Right im off now, 

jo
x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hoorah !!!! welcome back Northern Las ..... don't suppose we could tempt you into coming down south for the weekend for the september meet ?

Lovely to hear from you, looking forward to more piccies ! glad grace is doing well, we need photos  

Kelly, love that photo of Harry, Lucas does great open mouth laughs like that as was desperately trying to capture on film yesterday, but the flash made him come out really white, can't get him to smile from a distance at mo, only when I am close up to him, few more weeks yet I guess, looking forward to seeing pro ones

Starr like you and Nick, I too belonged to the get "F all" group when it comes to maternity pay, just basic 

Jo, sorry to hear about DH, but the sleeplessness nights do take there toll and sometimes you can't help but take it out on each other, hope you get a nice apology later x glad the girls are growing well... Nope Jacob doesn't go to nursery, he will start 2 mornings a week in January... hes been much better with Lucas this week though, thank fully, not sure if I have told you guys, but if Lucas is crying upstairs, Jacob says "Lucas I am coming, hold on Lucas, Jacob to the rescue" and runs upstairs, its very sweet, he then will plonk a toy on his head or something equally brotherly   the dresses will be prefect, we used a suit from next for J's christening and he looked fab ..... will have to start thinking about Lucas's too

Kelly lol yep thats Lucas, but don't worry no babies were harmed during the photo session honest !  

Love to all Cx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Yeah NL  - great to see you - we NEED photos of your lovely daughter (& updated ones of Thomas!) no excuses now, come on!!!
Candy - I Love that photo!  What a sweetie Jacob is being (well sort of  )

Looks like my hypermesis is kicking in - mornings are terrible now & my Mum has come to help me for the last 2 just to get Agatha's breakfast & stuff as I can't open the fridge door.  It woke me at 6.15am this morning and I didn't make the toilet    It's all coming back to me now - need bucket by bed!

Luckily it gets better by about 11am and I have just scoffed a bowl of pasta which will hopefully keep it at bay!  Just on a countdown to the scan, but not too worried as the hormones must be strong to be so sick.  Have had to tell my Mum already as I need the help, but she won't tell anyone.

Love to all


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Just read through all the posts then the phone rang and I can't remeber all that I just read   I am so tired

We went to London Zoo yesterday and the boys loved it they surprisingly really took an interest 

Kelly, I had the boys done by pixxie when they were about 5 months old and like you soemnt far to much but the pictures were so good. you do get alot of photos for your money though.

Sorry to ask again but to those who have upgraded on onetrue media - did it mean you could put as many music tracks in as you liked?

Been to music group this morning and the boys are wacked  

Sorry I will read through again later when I have time

Donna xx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

I see Magpie has had her twins http://williamandcharlotte.co.uk/Welcome.html

/links


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

New list for Magpie's news! Our first August babies! Starr - you are next!!!!

*BUMPS * 

Starr - EDD 24/10/07
Hugs - EDD
Jed - EDD 23/01/08
Anne-Marie - EDD
Appleton79 - EDD 16/03/08

*BABIES * 
*January * 
Britta - Lillie-Rose born 07/01/07
Millers - Luke Anthony born 14/01/07
Minkey - Agatha Elspeth born 27/01/05

*February*
Northern Lass - Thomas born 06/02/05
Elly - Nicholas & Alexander born 06/02/05

*March*
Oink - Myles Roger born 14/03/05
Scarlet - Poppy born 18/03/05

*April*
Sarahx - Tadhg & Malachy born 03/04/07
Morgan - Robin and Oliver 08/04/05
Billie - Abigail Grace born 12/04/06
Thirtysix - Imogen Daisy born 19/04/05

*May*
Katie165 - Rosie born 04/05/06
Miss Jules - Louis Nathaniel 04/05/06
Professor Waffle - Nathan Daniel born 10/05/06
Kellydallard - Harry & Lily born 21/05/07
Scarlet - Flinn born 25/05/07

*June*
NickJoanneOwen - Morgann, Kerys and Sian born 12/06/07
Tomsmummy - Olivia Rose born 23/06/06

*July*
NL - Grace born 01/07/07
Candy - Lucas Harry born 07/07/07
Candy - Jacob Edward born 08/07/05
Purpleal - Jaimie born 11/07/07
Tcardy - Macie born 12/07/07
VIL and Moosey - Bertie born 30/07/06

*August*
Magpie - William & Charlotte born 10/08/07

*September*
Moomin - Megan Chloe born 21/09/06

*October*
Charliezoom - Iduna Eliza Daisy born 10/10/06
Looby - Katie Rose born 19/10/05
Doods28 - Lola born 23/10/06
Sweetcheeks - Drew Joseph born 24/10/06
Elly - William Patrick born 25/10/06
Aussie Meg - Connor and Rhuari born 26/10/05
Purpleal - Tayla Rae born 28/10/05
Shazia - Lainey Erica May born 29/10/06

*November*
Donna - Callum & Ryan born 17/11/06
Going It Alone - Elsbeth & Amelie born 23/11/06


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Yay! Well done Magpie !!!    

Hi everyone - have been reading posts but not had time to post, will catch up soon if I ever get any sleep  
xxx


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Morning girls, how are you all?
Northern - great to hear from you and v glad yuou've got a computer again - yay!  Come on, lets see some pics now of Grave and Thomas  

Jo - how are you doing? can't believe how hard it must be for you and I'm really sorry your dh isn't pulling his weight. Hope you can talk about it before you end up getting too mad I think it takes dads longer to adjust to having new children and we mummies don't have time to adjust, we just have to get on with it.   Fatnastic news about the riverside walk though - it sounds lovely.

Candy - Lucas and J sound so cute together, it's lovely. How sweet that J shares all his toys and I LOVE the new picture.

Donna - London Zoo sounds good, would love to take my boys there sometime.  Sorry Idon't know anything about onetruemedia - I am way too busy being hooked on ********   

Minks - sorry you are suffering with being sick, must be a nightmare with Agatha.  I would definitely put off the potty training until you're more able to deal with it.  mmmmm bowls of pasta at 11 sounds like my idea of heaven  

kelly - lol scranny fit - not heard that one before!  you sound very busy and the pictures sound ace - can you scan some in to show?

Starr - good luck with your consultant appt today   

Feeling slightly better today - been very stressed with work, lack of kitchen and organising parents ruby wedding party, but it's all starting to come together now.  could do with some more sleep though.  Having big trouble getting to sleep plus the boys are waking a lot in the night at the moment and on top of that, our cat morgan brough a mouse into our bedroom at 4 am - THANKS      So havent' had more than 2 hrs sleep in 1 go for days and days and days - it' like having tiny babies all over again  

Boys are lots of fun, although we're getting some proper tantrums from Oli.  When we went to pick him up from nursery yesterday, a gang of children led us over and pointed to him.  He was sitting in a corner , all red faced and furious, having an epic wobbly and he had an audience of stunned toddlers.    Issues with anger management and sharing toys, that boy    Shouldn't laugh but they dealt with it very well at nursery and he is going to have to learn he can't have everything his own way.  Not quite sure how you explain that to a 2 yr old, but there you go!

must go - off down south for the party tonight so got loads of work to finish before lunch.
xxx Kirsty


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

Hi Karen - welcome and triple congratulations.

I've got to be really quick because I'm pretending to work   but I just wanted to say hello!

Hi to everyone.

Love VIL
xxx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Hi Karen, huge congratulations to you & welcome to the thread, it's lovely to have some more bump ladies on here!  I have added you to our list above - let me know your EDD & I will add that too.

Fab bump!

Minkey x

VIL - you need to change your ticker!!


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Sorry this is quick!!!!

Hey its only 23 days till the meet !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks all for the lovely comments on Harry's pic,cant wait to get my pther photos and so hope I can show them off to you all.

Karen-welcome to the thread hun,you sound so calm and happy,dead chuffed for you hun,cant wait to get to know you better.

Soz no time to catch up yet,will read back and do personals some day soon

Hope everyone else is ok!!!

Been a mad few days here.Oli went to Yorkshire with Michaels mum and sis and he fell in the river   then he had a little asthma attack last night so I took him to the docs today but had to wait nearly 3 hours cos they were running really late,so I have only just sat down and I have got sssoooo much to do.

He is on steroids and two more inhalors   e by eck !!!!

Anyway all is god now or atleast it will be when I get more organised,so tomorrow we are chilling abit and I will do my jobs when and if the babies have a good nap.

Right gonna go and have a nice big cup of tea and some biccies and catch up on some telly

KELLY X


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi all

quick post (as usual)

Myles' tonsils are out, it wasn't as bad as I expected and he's nicely tucked up in bed fast asleep, phew!!!

I was really scared about it but although he's been really upset on and off throughout the day, in between he is fine.

Will post soon

Lots of love 

Oink x


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All,

Oink, Glad Myles' op when ok and he is feeling alright, its such a worry isnt it.  Kerys has to have one of her tendons released in her ankle (she has talipese) and im dreading it, they not even going to give her a general, she will just have a local so I think its a job for her Daddy.

Kelly - Sounds like you are rushed off your feet.  Hope Oli is ok, how did he manage to fall in the river?

Karen - Welcome to the thread, if you have any triplet related questions im your lady.  Hope your feeling ok and not too tired.  

Hi to everyone else.  Had a pretty quiet day today, off to visit my auntie at her caravan in Burnham on Sea tomorrow, lets hope the pavements and attractions have wide enough access for a triple pram or im not going to be a happy lady.  Im out for a friends hen night on saturday (my first night out since having the babies) and I cant wait, im sooooooo looking forward to it, i might even get a bit drunk!    

Jo
x

PS - some more photo's in the usual place - any help on how to get them into my gallery would be welcome.


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

lovely photos jo, wow they're getting big 
have alovely hols, hope the buggy fits..do you wish you'd got a buggy where they are all one in front of the other 

kj x


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi KJ

They are getting big arnt they.  I do have a pram that is one in front of the other but it wont fit in the car but it will go through a single doorway and I have a side by side that goes in the car but wont go through a door even a disabled one!!!!  As I have to drive to my aunt's caravan i have to take the side by side one.  At least im only visiting for a day so if i am stuck in the caravan all day at least its a change of scene.

Jo
x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Welcome Karen looking forward to getting to know you  
Sorry where are your pictures I can't find them   
Jo -  where is your usual place? don't know where your pics are either  

Ryan has 2 teeth finally  
so both my boys have 2 bottom teeth so cute, but now they can bite  

boys are asleep so really should be gteeing dressed and having breakfast

Back soon

Donna x x

p.s sorry oink nearlt forgot -  glad op went well and myles is well


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

oink - glad to hear tonsil op went ok and that myles is allright  hope he isnt too grumpy with his sore throat..have you plenty of jelly and ice cream to hand 

donna - go into gallery and click on last/latest uploads and you'll see jo's pics

kj x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Thanks KJ  

Jo, the girls are gorgeous and looking really well

Karen great bump   made me realize I miss mine   are you haveing any sickness or other symptoms?

Donna x x


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Crikey there's a lot to catch up with  

Karen huge congratulations and how exciting another triplet mum 

Minkey soo sorry to hear you are feeling rough, goog you have your mum to help and hope you start to feel better soon

Jo I had pain around the point of my spinal block for months but it feels completely normal now. They took about 4 attempts with me to and drs said its all nerve damage that will heal. Sorry to hear dh is being a bit unhelpful it is probably just tiredness and I am sure you will get a huge apolgy. Have a great time at your aunts

Oink so pleased to hear Myles's op is over and hope he feels better soon

NL glad to hear youre back online and look forward to seeing photos.

Candy that photo could win a prize it so sweet.

Starr how are you feeling? Thanks for the offer of Legoland tickets, my BIL had saved up Necter points so we didnt have to pay to get in which was fab. All had a great time but queues were horrific worked out that in 7 hours only spent 45 mins on rides!!!

Donna great to hear boys have teeth, happy munching

Morgan tantrums arent fun are they!! What are you doing for your parents Ruby? Its my parents soon to.

Well we are off to Verulanium today to have a splash and a game of crazy golf  so speak soon.


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Sorry, haven't read back but I have just seen the news on the front page about Tunde from The Lister - he was the one who did my basting for Agatha's IUI and I feel so sad that he has died.  We owe him so much, I wonder what happened to him, what terrible news  

Minkey x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Evening Karen,

so sorry to hear about the angels you have lost  . I have 9 month old twins and seeing your bump pics reminded me of mine and made me think I miss my bump and being pregnant  
I had cravings for courgettes, but not till a bit later in the pregnancy and mu boys love them now so not sure if there is a connection  

I had sickness for about the first 20 weeks I think was sick atleast once a day and usually in the morning although I did have to get off the bus once on the way home from work to be sick in the street -eeewwww!  
I found that eating little and often helped adn also eating what I fancied. I also used the travel sickness wrist bands and I found they helped alot, they didn't stop me being sick as such but took the egde of feeling sick so I could get through the day at work - I found that was very imprtant as I would in a childrens day nursery.

Do you think you will find out the sex's of your jelly beans?

Donna xx


----------



## Billie (Jul 16, 2004)

Evening ladies

I'm always awol around here - sorry!  I manage to read everyone's news and then don't find the time to post.  This is just another quickie too because I'm shattered and off to bed. I totally admire you all, especially triplet, twim mum's and those with more than one - how do you find the time to post?!  Work is really hectic at the moment and my MIL has broken her leg, so having lots of childminding trauma's - otherwise all fine here!! 

Nice to see NL back posting.  I promise to get in touch to meet up soon.  There is a photo of Abi and Thomas in my gallery which I think is more recent than the one on your profile if anyone wants to look!!  Look forward to seeing you all soon and getting a cuddle from Grace.

Right - off to bed now.  I hope to get back with some personals real soon.
In the meantime, lots of love, luck and happiness to everyone.
Billie xxx


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi all, arrived back from Burnham on Sea at about 7pm and have only just unpacked and sorted girls out for bed, phew its so difficult taking them out anywhere its like mobilising an army!  Anyway we had a good day out, I got to take Owen on the Dodgems and Go Karts, I felt a bit guilty about the go karts though, i got a bit carried away and he didnt like my driving   

Its the girls christening a week sunday and im stressing already, how am I going to get them in their car seats and to the church without creasing their dresses, perhaps I should just dress them in vests until we get there. I have so much work to do, my garden has to be prepared, grass mown, patio jet washed, windows cleaned, etc etc, its DH birthday on Thursday, rehersal Friday, its never ending!

Billie - Hope you had a nice sleep.

Donna - oh bless they both have teeth, im dreading the teething stage.

Karen - I'm afraid to say but in my case the tiredness just got worse at the pregnancy progressed. I really struggled.  However the consultant I was under was happy to admit me anytime I wanted so that I could get some proper rest (I couldnt really rest at home as I have a 4 year old and it was impossible)!  I did go into hospital for 4-5 days when I was 29 weeks as I started early labour but they managed to stop it and it was the most rest I got right through the whole pregnancy and I felt so much better for it.  I also had to finish work at 24 weeks, i just couldnt go on any longer.  I had my girls by C-Section at 33 + 2 they weighed 4lb 7oz, 4lb 6oz and 3lb 12oz.  I dont find them a handful at all its just really tiring because there isnt much time inbetween feeds which means at night you dont get much sleep but other than that its ok.

Tomsmummy - Im glad someone else has experienced back pain after spinal, I was really starting to worry, my GP didnt seem to think that it came from spinal but it was obvious to me as the pain is only where they put the needles.  My pelvis and pubic bone still hurt though, my whole body feels like its "out" and needs to be clicked back into place.  When I get out of bed in the morning im really stiff, i feel like a 80 year old woman!  Im really glad you enjoyed Legoland, i didnt have such a good experience there and thought the same about the queues, I paid £51 (entrance only) for Owen to go on 4 rides.  I have been to my aunts caravan today it cost me £10 in diesel, £9.99 for a wristband, we both have been on loads of rides and had a whole day of fun.  I think its a disgrace that they charge so much, they take advantage of families (i think).

Hi to everyone I have missed, im off to make 18 bottles now.

Jo
x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning all,

Jo - I just watched your montage again   I love the effects and the music choices are fab
Re Back pain I still suffer from back aches and stiffness and my doc has said that mine is unlikely to be the spinal bloke and more likely that I have a back injury from being pregnant with twins as I am quite small then all the bending and lifting you have to do when looking after little ones.
It has improved a bit now but I still can't lay flat on my back, its painfull and I get stuck 

its my nieces 4th birthday tommorrow and she is having a tea party  I am sure it will be an emotional day as she was born at 29wks and although she was healthy just small, SIL nearly died  (sorry don't want to scare anyone she had veryrare complications  )

off to have breakfast while the boys are having a nap

Donna xx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello all,

Not managed to catch up on all the news but..
Oink - so so so pleased Myles' op went well and he is safe and sound in your care at home. Love to you all and big hugs and kisses for a speedy recovery. xx  

Jo - wow what a trip for you! Sorry you are feeling back pain, I've had two spinals and mine is Ok, DH had a lumbar puncture (much the same really) and he feels quite a bit from his. Relaxin is still in your system for up to 9 months post birth isn't it? so you are bound to feel more from the over flexible ligaments etc aren't you? girls sound like they are doing well and you sound good. I take my hat off to you hun, one is a handful! keep up the fab work!

Welcome Karen - fab bump! Congrats! Look forward to getting to know you and sharing your journey.

Billie - great to hear from you. Hope MIL gets well soon, sounds nasty all round.

Love to all - sorry madam awake and house viewing in a few hours so lots to do... Please let someone buy our house soon!

Love Charlie xxx


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

Well the boys are camping and Grace is asleep so thought I'd take the chance to post...now that I can 
Oink - glad Myles op went ok, hope he is feeling back to his usual self soon.
Jo  - Glad you had a good day out..esp on the go karts! Will have to have a look at your montage...where will I find it, being away from FF for so long I'm not upto date on these things
Karen - Welcome to the thread, look forward to getting to know you
Billie - Will def have to meet soon, we're away from next saturday for a week to Dumfries and Galaway so will ring you when we're back. Hope Abi is well.
Charlie - hope viewing went well, has your house been on the market long and have you seen anything you like?
Candy - How are you and the boys. I love the photo but haven't shown Thomas as didn't want to put ideas into his head!
KJ - big hello to you
Starr - Love the photo, so pleased you are on the thread as along with Candy,KJ and Murtle you were one of the first people I met when joined IUI thread
V-I-L - can't believe Bertie is 1, where does the time go?
Minkey - Only 2 days until your scan..will there be another set of triplets on the way! Sorry to hear you are suffering again with sickness, know what a rough time you had when you were pregnant with Agatha. I found ginger biscuits in bed helped me.
Donna - Hope you had a fab time at your niece's party
Morgan - sounds like you've got loads going on at the mo...hope 4am wake up calls stop soon...that is not good!
Kelly - look forward to seeing pics and hope Oli is ok after river episode

Know I've probably missed a few people...so sorry about that.

Grace now weighs 10lb 2oz and smiling loads and making those fab gurgling noises. Making the most of her being a baby as she seems to be growing so fast. Think it's also because she's so much bigger than Thomas was at 7 weeks. She was awake for 4 hrs during the day yesterday, in 1 long stretch, didn't even fall asleep in the car despite a 40mins journey! The last 2 nights she's also only woken up for 1 feed during the night so keeping my fingers crossed! We've both missed Thomas this weekend but he is having a fab time camping with his daddy, Thomas' friend and his daddy...despite the rain. Grace and I had girly nights in and I had different friends round on fri and sat night for food and drink which has been lovely. Will try and sort some photos out soon I promise...if I can work it out. This is a dif laptop as ours had an accident falling off the table! and so need to check this one has the software to let me get photos off camera.

Love to all
N.Lass x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Triplets minkey ...... oohh the possibilities, seriously though praying you see at least one healthy heart beat xxx good luck for that scan, NL glad Grace is being a good girl for you x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

OMG triplets, no way - there is definitely just one in here


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Good Luck Minkey for the scan tomorrow!!!  
one Jellybean with a flashing heart rigth at ya! me thinks and prays   
How are you doing? How's sickness at mo?   Do hope it is improved adn won't be like last time for you. No two pregnancies need be the same i guess?
Love Charlie xxx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Thanks Charlie - the sickness is getting worse unfortunately   Not that i can moan but my Mum has been coming in the mornings to help me with Agatha & she is off to the in-laws tonight until Thursday as I just can't cope with her when I am like this - I feel really bad sending her away but I don't really have any other option at the moment.  We have therefore told both sets of parents I am pregnant, they were both shocked & very pleasantly surprised!

I was up at 2.30am this morning being sick & one of my very best friends had a little boy at 2.17am this morning - I am so pleased for her, it's her first  

Sorry can't type of too long.

Minkey x


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Minkey - Have you tried the Cyclizine this time ??

xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

good luck for your scan minkey, sure eveythings going to just fine ..sorry you are feeling so rotten 

kj x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

sorry you are so rough Minkey, I was around with your pregnancy with agetha but I gather you were pretty bad then to?
I don't really have any advice as I am sure you have tried everything already - I did find the travel sickness bands helped me though

sorry Ryan waking up back later x x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Looby - haven't got anything for it yet - can't get in to see my gp until next week  

Donna - yes I had hypermesis with Agatha which is severe sickness.  I feel bad moaning as I knew it would happen again, sea bands, ginger etc don't work when it gets this bad unfortunately.  I just have to take each day at a time.

Sorry can't concentrate for too long

Minkey xx 

PS Thanks KJ, fingers crossed I make it on the tube (taking a plastic bag with me!) x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Oh Minkey how awfull, how long did you suffer with agetha for?
I hope its not as bad as last time

Good luck for you scan tommorrow and on the tube

Boys seem in much better spirits after a grumpy few days, I hope I'm not speaking to soon  
Callum was watching tellytubbies this morning and really belly laughing at it, had me in stiches to moments like that make all the sleepless nights worthwhile 
I have updated my montage if anyone wants a sneaking look   its not finished yet though.

Sorry to be brief but I am getting a wiff from Callum thats not nice   why do they alwayas wait for a clean nappy  

Donna xx


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All,

Not had chance to read back, I have the mother of all colds, cant believe it, i have loads to be getting on with this week before christening and I cant even be bothered to get dressed today.  Anyone got any ideas on how to avoid strangling a 4 year old boy who keeps drawing over my walls and furniture!

Jo
x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Oh Jo thats not what you need is it, I hope you are managing to drink plenty of hot drinks.
As for owen not sure what to suggest - bribery?


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Sorry Jo no tips apart from banning pens from the house


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Karen,

so glad your scan went well and your 3 beans are progressing as they should, can't wait to see the picture  

Take it easy

Donna xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hello me lovlies

Just a quick one,Im knackered  

Got the babies weighed today.Harry is now 11lb8 and Lilly is 10lb4   They are still very time consuming but I am not complaining,my house is a tip but I would rather live like that and watch their little smiles all day long,makes me well up when they grin and giggle at me.Love em to bits   (soppy mum alert)

I know its v.v.v early days but I think I have managed to talk Michael out of having the snip.I am so lucky to have 3 children and I dont want to sound selfish but I want more.(not just yet though) I understand he is thinking of the money aspect of it but I cant help but get upset to think I will have no more babies.Its the strangest thing ever after trying for so long to have jiggy jiggy and think of what contreception to use. I know we may never be so lucky to get pg again in the future but I dont want to miss that chance.

Anyway enough about me   

Minkey-loads of luck for tomorrow hunny .re the sickness,have you thought of accupuncture,my sickness was not as bad as yours but it helped me.It might be worth a shot ??!!

Karen-glad your scan went well hun  

NL-Great to have you back chuck

Jo-Oli was a bit of a   when I was pg and when the babies arrived.Im sure he will calm down when he bstarts school.Have you tried a reward chart/system.You dont have to waste time doing anything fancy but it helps.We used to give Oli a sticker every day if he had been a good boy and at the weekend if he had a fair amount of good stickers he got a treat or we did something he really wanted to do.like baking/swimming etc.Just a thought.

Candy-hows the lovely Jacob and little Lucas  How you coping??

Starr-cant believe your going to be a mummy soon   

Donna-love the pick of your two!! are they painting??

Kirsty-how are you hun??

Kj-hows things chuck??

Charlie-how did the viewing go ??

Moomin-hope your ok sweetie  

Right I am gonna go and eat some rhubarb crumble mmmmmmm  

Kelly x


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Just wanted to say good luck for tomorrow to Minkey and I hope you feel better soon


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

Just a quick post as supposed to be looking at doing a Tesco online shop so that food delivered to holiday cottage on sat, save us doing it. Looking for code for free delivery, when I've not needed it I seem to be bombarded with vouchers for free delivery but now I need it can;t find it! 

Jo - My dad bought Thomas some crayola magic wonder pens. They only work on the crayola magic paper so don't leave marks on anything else..might be worth a try.

Had major embarrasing incident today which despite making me and dh go red we found funny! Were in a cafe and had two couples either side smiling at T and G. Grace was hungry so Thomas said really loudly "Grace sleeps alot and drinks milk alot...she drinks milk from mummy's boobies!" At least he said boobies this time...we had an incident when she was first born when he was saying that she ate my bogeys insted of boobies!

Right better go....good luck again for tomorrow Minkey.
Lots of Love N.Lass x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning all,

NL - That is so cute of thomas

Kelly - painting!!!    god no can you imagine they are playing at an activity table thing.
I must try something creative with them but on a 1:1 basis I think  

Minkey  - hope all goes well today  

Jo - those crayola pens sound good. I hope Own is better for you today

Candy - how are you? thank you for the pm

Sorry to anyone I have missed there are so many now  

Boys are driving me mad and I don't mean to moan but its like we have gone backwards. they are now waking for a night feed and getting up really early in the day. I am tearing my hair out and both DH and me are really tired its like having new borns again  

Better get dressed while I have the chnace  

Donna xx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

How bizzare, I had posted a long post this morning, pouring my heart out and its gone, proberly for the best, hope I didn't pos it somewhere else or in a pm by mistake


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

why whats up Candy? everything alright?


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

Hiya Candy - have sent you a pm, hope you are ok?

x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hiya

Thought I would pop on while the babies are asleep.

Candy-what up hun hope your ok babe.we are all here for you.

Donna-sorry your going through a tricky patch with the boys.I remember when Oli went through something similar,really was a shock to the system.Big hugs hun.wish I could help.

NL-had to laugh at your last post.I love how embarrasing kids can be especially when its not my own  

Kelly x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Me again sorry

NL-Forgot to say try this website for shopping discount codes online.I use Asda alot as they do £10 off if you spend £60 or more,the offers change all the time 

http://www.shoppingcodes.co.uk/

kelly x

/links


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Candy - hope you are ok?

Kelly - Hi Hun

Feeling really           today ....... back to the Dr's again next week, still off work

Hope to be back posting again soon

Thinking of you all

xxxx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello!

Moomin -                 hun xxxx

Candy - You ok, soz you lost your post. Let us know where you are when you get a chance.

NL - thomas LOL   brilliant one!

Minkey - Thinking of ya and hope you make it ok to scan wihtout too many sick ups! Hope all good on jellybean front and look forward to your news on your return. accupuncture sounds good for sickness hun. Must be blooming awful and don't feel bad for explaining how you feel we don't mind and you don't need to feel you are moaning or being ungrateful - we understand, that's waht we are here for missi yeah?! Hope Gp app gets here in no time and they jab ya or sommat hun. love xx

Jo - hope he's being good today lovely.

Oink - how's piglet and how is DH, is he back to work? Is piglet back to top form? How are you? Are you off work with piglet for his recovery time?

Morgan - How are things this week? Hope things are settling for you.

Karen - glad the scan went well adn your 3 beans are all safe and sound, keep up the good work.

Kelly - how u today? 
Love to all I've not mentioned, sorry and hello.x

Viewing went well so we'll see. We've been on a few months now. Hope! ta x

Love Charlie xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Me again

Any news on Minkey ? was it deffo the scan today?? 

Charlie-glad the viewing went well hun.Hope they put in a nice bug juicy offer soon    

Moomin-Remember we are all here of you need us sweetie,no matter what   

Right off to devour a huge bar of galaxy!!!!  depressed about my jelly belly so comfort eating,where is the sense i that eh??!!

Kelly x


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Evening All

Kelly - Can I join you for a bit of that Galaxy - its my fave    I too have a fantastic jelly belly, also have a huge cliff hanger if you know what I mean, Sylvesta Stalone wouldnt even be able to make it out of there alive!  Thanks for the website about shopping offers its fantastic £10 off if you spend £60 at Tesco!  Where do you get all these fantastic sites from?  Harry & Lilly are putting on fantastic amounts of weight, what are you feeding them on?  I know what you mean about michael getting the snip, even though I said I dont want any more children I cant resign myself to never having any more.  Whether or not that will change when the girls get older and I dont have anytime to myself I dont know but right now Im not willing to risk it.

Charlie - Hope you soon get that offer, are you doing the viewing or is an estate agent doing them for you?

Moomin hope your ok, thinking of you.

Candy - Thinking of you, hope your ok

Donna - Im sure the boys will settle down again soon.  Its probably just a phase they are going through

NL - LOL at Thomas, Owen too embarrased me like this once, it was when I was heavily pregnant and suffering from SPD, well I couldnt lift my foot up to put my knickers on so I had to keep asking DH to hook them over my feet for me, anyway myself and owen were in the chip shop and it was full of workmen (lunchtime) and owen turned around very loudly and said dont worry mum I will help you put your knickers on..... I could have died of embarrassment, I dont know who went more red me or the savloy sausage!

Owen has been a bit better today, he was really rude to my mum when she came to visit earlier so we had a massive display of naughtiness from him, but the naughty step cured him eventually, so I decided to get a reward chart with stickers and extra star stickers for being nice to people, well he is a changed boy, he even tidied up and put his toys away without me having to ask.  Whether or not it will last remains to be seen.  Thanks for the tips about crayola crayons, I actually banned all kinds of crayons and pencils from the house about 4 months ago because he kept drawing on everything but Sunday he managed to get hold of a stamp which must have been int he bottom of his toybox which I missed and he stamped everything in sight all over computer desk, kitchen walls etc, typical he did it when Im trying to get the house in order for sunday's christening.

Anyway off to make the bottles.

Jo
x


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Evening girls
Moom - big hug to you sweetie, sounds like you need it  

Minks - how did it go today? hope it was ok and the sickness subsides very soon. Only seems like yesterday you were going through all this with Agatha.

Candy - everything ok hon?

N lass - that made me laugh!  as you say, boobie better than bogeys      Robin and Oliver still can't say 'clock' properly and when we were on holiday we were walking through a quiet little village.  There were quite a few other tourists around and when we walked past the church, the boys looked up at the clocktower and pointed and yelled 'COCK' at the top of their voices   

Kelly  - if you think you may want to have more children, definitely worth putting off something as final as the snip.   Harry and Lily are doing brilliant with their weights! sounds like you are just loving having all your children  

Donna - sorry you're having a tough time with the boys. it's exhausting when you're up again in the nights - been going through that here too  

Karen - great news on the scan.

Jo - hope you are feeling better.  call in all favours and get help from family and friends while you are poorly, or it'll take forever to recover, especially with the christening coming up.  Hug to you, hope nasty cold doesn't linger.

Oink - how are you doing? and piglet?

I am fine and feeling a lot better this week.  My parent's ruby anniversary party went really well, mum loved it and everyone had fun (dad was drunk and rude as usual and made the world's crappest speech, but there you go - he seemed pleased with the present I'd bought, collected and wrapped for mum on his behalf.  families    ) so we were all chuffed.  I scanned their wedding photo and my sister got it printed onto little t-shirts for Robin and Oliver and their little cousin and they all looked fantastic.  we also did a quiz about stuff that happened the year they got married and about them "Mr and Mrs" style and it went down really well.

Anyway, we're back home now and dh is carrying on with the kitchen.  Work is really really busy but at least things have calmed down a bit at home and we've got the next few weekends at home to work on the house.  I bought the boys a slide today and they've spent all afternoon playing on it so I'm really pleased.  they have so much energy at the moment that I'm glad even though the weather was rubbish they've been able to play out all day long.  Fingers crossed they might sleep through - been waking several times a night for weeks now and it's so tiring   I think Robin is having bad dreams.

ok i'll stop rambling now and go and see if dh has managed to get the cooker hood up.
nighty night everyone 
xxxxx Kirsty


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Minkey - You ok hun?    

I'm out all day and wanted to say I'm thinking of you.  

Charlie xxx


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi all

thanks for the thoughts for piglet, I thought things were improving daily but we seem to be having a setback today. He keeps saying that his mouth is sore and has been up since 5, crying on and off.

We have some antibiotics already for his chest so hopefully that should cover any other infections that are lurking around  

Minkey - how are you hun? How was the scan?

Moomin -  

Charlie - we are ok, Dh went back to work yesterday, he was ok, a bit tired but better than we thought and it makes it so much better that they are going to pay him for his time off sick, whereas normally they wouldn't. I have told him to ask for a pay rise while they appreciate him!!

Candy - I have pm'd you but still worried!

N lass - I'm so glad you are back, it seems such a long time since we started this journey and look at you with 2!!

Donna - sleepless nights just make everything so much worse, don't they. Soon you will be all sorted and in sleepy land. I think they just go through things in their mind as they are getting older and just need to learn that they don't need us to do it!!

Kelly - If you think you 'may' want more, just see how you get on over the next 12 months, you don't have to make a decision now do you?

Karen - congrats on the scan

Morgan - nightmares are horrid aren't they? They must be so scared not knowing if its real or not, hope it gets better soon x

Jo - I try the naughty step but it doesn't seem to work, he almost giggles the whole time he is there, I make him stay but not sure he understands. I think he see's it as part of a game. I am stern when I put him there but obviously not enuf, any ideas??

I hope I haven't missed anyone out, this must be the longest post for about 5 yrs.

Lots of love to everyone

Oink 
X


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Sorry!  I was so tired when I got back yesterday I went straight to bed - it took everything out of me to get up to London for the scan but everything is fine & we saw a heartbeat!  Everything is as it should be so that is great news.

Sorry to keep you waiting!

Minkey x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Yiipppeeeee Minkey!! Top news hun!
Hope sickness gets sorted by Gp real soon.

Love and hug to ya,

Charlie xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

great news minkey..did you make it there without puking? fab that all is well 

oink, can myles see you from his naughty step? if so then maybe you need to rethink the location to somewhere he is totally by himself and so less keen to go on it, therefore it'll be a less desirable place to go!

jo - good luck with owen and his sticker chart..perhaps his reward for stickers can be 5 minutes supervised drawing with pens!!! hope christening plans are all on track, make sure you take lots of piccies 

morgan  at the 'cock'



 to all

kj x


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Minkey phew was worried for a bit, so happy to hear all is well and hope you soon feel better.

Candy really hope you're ok, I know your are not to far away so if I can be of any help at anytime please just pm me. 

Moomin hope you are feeling better.    

KJ how are things with you. Do you work with children as you always have such good ideas

Oink sorry to hear Myles is not well and wishing him a speedy recovery.

Jo hope you also feel better , I think you are very brave organising christening so soon, it took me 9 months at least with both mine. Hope you have a fab day. Have you tried giving Owen jobs to help with 
the girls, this worked really well with Tom.

Donna I hope you get some sleep soon. We've had similar  but saw 4 new teeth today so can understand now, bless!!

Charlie hows it going with the house.

We are fed up of rain, we are supposed to be going to Brighton for day tomorrow but have had to postpone. Also need advice can anyone help as Tom ( nearly 5 ) has a phobia of falling and it is now very severe and affecting our everyday life. He wont go up stairs with gaps, or open railings, walk near railings and I dont know what to do as I have tried everything!!!!!!!! Really worried I have caused it as am scared of heights. 

Hi to everyone else what has everyone got planned for weekend


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hello lovelies,

Sorry I haven't been on for ages but work is keeping me very busy and I have to do work at home once Lola is in bed so my surfing has been cruelly curtailed   .

I'm not really up to date but will try to keep up!

Minkey - huge congrats to you and so glad the scan went well.

Jo - Hope Owen is behaving better. It must be hard for him having to share his Mummy with 3 babies but hopefully he will get used to it. In the meantime lets hope that he becomes a famous artist and your house will be worth a fortune   . Hope the Christening plans are going well. We had a Naming Day for Lola a few weeks ago and it was lovely.

Moomin honey - sending you a huge   and hope your doctor can help soon.

Oink - Hope things are going better for you after all your drama!

Kelly - How are those beautiful twins? I hope you have managed to persuade Michael - it is such a scary thought to have no chance of having anymore when having a baby has been the goal for so long. 

Candy - Hope you and the boys are doing well.

Karen - Nice to meet you and Congrats on your triplets! Did you have tx at Liverpool womens?

Tomsmummy - Hope Tom and Olivia are well and getting on together. I hope you are getting some of this lovely weather.

NL - Good to see you back. A girly week sounds lovely.

KJ - How are you hon? Hope things are better for you.  

Morgan - Hope you got a good night sleep.

Donna - Hope the boys are getting more settled too. Hopefully it's just a growth spurt.

Charlie - How are you my lovely? And how is the gorgeous Iduna?

Lola is doing so well. Still no teeth though even though they have been annoying her since about 3 months  . I'm in no rush she has a gorgeous gumsy smile but it's not fair that they have been hurting her for so long. She is almost crawling now - DH and I have had it easy for too long! I can't believe how fast she is growing but I am enjoying every minute of it.

Take care and hope to be back on soon,

D x


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All,

This really is a flying visit, its DH's birthday and we also have christening rehersal tonight, DH and I are going out for a meal straight afterwards, Owen up MIL and girls up my mums tonight, I CANT WAIT TO HAVE A NIGHT OF UNINTERRUPTED SLEEP!!!!  Anyway just uploaded a picture of the girls in their best dresses today because its daddy's birthday.

Catch up properly tomorrow (if i havent got a hangover)

Jo
x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Hi,

This will be quick - sickness really bad now, managed to get emergency appt at the doctors who have given me cyclizine which is taking the edge off slighty.  Off to stay a my Mum & Dad's for the week so mum can help me, but they do have a computer so will hopefully get the chance to log on.

Love to you all,

Minkey x


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

Quick hellp from me to as off on hols in the morning, going to Scotland for a week and can't wait. 
Jo - Good luck for christening and hope you and DH had a fab night. What fab famiy you have to  have them looking after the girls and owen. 
Minkey - CONGRATULATIONS again, sorry to hear about the sickness, hope it eases soon...just think only 33 weeks to go!
Thomas was so sweet today. Washing machine broke so bloke came out to fix it, T was fascinated and the bloke let him help put the screws in at the end. T was a bit shy so I helped him. Before the bloke left he gave T 2 x 50p and said they were his wages for helping! When we sat down T said "what did the man give you?" and when I said that he hadn't 
he said "well you helped to so you should have something, I'll share my treasure (his word for money) with you" and gave me one of the 50p coins. I couldn't believe it..he is so sweet!! (Know I am biased!)

Right better try and get to bed....fingers crossed Grace will sleep through again...last night it was 8.45pm until 5.30am! Maybe thats her thank you to me for decorating her room. Never really done any decorating before and we've just finished painting it so DH and I feel very proud of ourselves!

Catch up with you all when I get home.

Love N.Lass X

Catch up with you all when I get back.


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hello I' m Free!!!

Been in hospital since last friday!!  I really hadn't felt well since the flu, and by thursday last week had bad pains. Called the hospital and they said to come in. Spent 2 hours on the labour ward !!! To be told it was gastro-enteritis. Went home and was really sick. To the point that everything i drank came back within a few minutes. Went back on friday for monitoring and was admitted. Had 4+ ketones and was very dehydrated. On a drip for 3 days, then my liver enzymes were way too high.. they were talking about early delivery (gave me steriods for bubbas lungs!!) Anyway it all seemed to calm down, still not sure about my liver... had an ecg, chesy xray, scan for clots, liver/spleen/pancreas scan...and about a million blood tests. 
They finally let me go last night, but i have to go back for more bloods tommorow and see the consultant on thurs. It's all been really scary, but it seems whatever the problem is it's with me and is not affecting Bubs. Had a scan yesterday and Bubs already weighs 4lb 8oz!!

Not really caught up but did see Candys post.. you ok honey... you know where i am if you need me xxx

Love a very tired but happy to be home Starr
xxxxxxxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Oh and i know the sex now.... Do you want to know ?

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Starr- how scary hun. Hope all goes better for you from now on and things keep improving. Sorry you have had to go through this and have been so poorly.

Big bubba!! Good growing hun  

Yes please tell!

Charlie xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Starr sorry you have been so poorly, I hope your liver doesn't pose any problems I had liver problems from 30ish weeks and my levels were always to high but it didn't effect my boys and it went straight back to normal once they were delivered at 36 +4 so hopefulyl you have nothing to worry about - doc never got to the bottom of what was causing mine.

I would love to know the sex

Minkey sorry you are still so ill, did it stop at all with agetha? I hope you get some rest at your parents

Candy I am concerned you haven't posted again, I hoep you are ok?

Donna xx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Goodness me Starr are you feeling better now and yes of course we want to know,please!!


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Just popped on to apologise that I worried you guys unnecessarily, I was having a real down day as Lucas had been screaming in pain all night hes now on relux medicine, Jacob was unwell, DH's work threatening a trip away for 4nights, house and body falling to bits and I just felt like the sh itest mum in the world...... I know it all seems totally trivial now, especially having read your news starr, what a fright, so glad bubs is ok and that they are keeping an eye on you, I have to go, evenings currently consist of taking turns to walk Lucas around the house and its my go !

I know it will get easier soon Cx


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Hey girls
candy my love, don't give yourself a hard time - new baby AND toddler is a lot for anyone to deal with and it sounds, reading between the lines, that lucas is being much more challenging in many ways than j.  and i can't imagine how hard it is now dh is working in town and can't be home so much.  you're a fantastic mummy and don't ever think otherwise    hope the reflux meds help very soon.

starr - omigod how scary! and you sound so together about it all, but then i'm sure you're just chuffed to be at home.  hope your liver is ok - will they keep monitoring?  is that what ketones are about? they told me I had them in my urine when i had the boys but i wasn't really sure what it meant - i thought it was to do with not being able to keep any food down. I hope you get your strength back very soon and aren't too weak.  AND YES OF COURSE YOU HAVE TO TELL US THE SEX AT ONCE!

Northern - that's just the sweetest story, what a poppet Thomas is! where in scotland are you going on holiday? have a lovely time, tell us all about it when you get back.

Minks - hoping the meds help you hun and that you get lots of help while you're at your mum's.  am sure Agatha will love having extra attention and hopefully you'll be feeling better soon.

Jo - hope dh had a lovely birthday and that you both had a FANTASTIC night's sleep!  did you miss the babies or was it just bliss?  lots of luck and congratulations for the christening tomorrow.  I'm sure everyone will be so happy to be there with you celebrating your 3 gorgeous girls  

doods - lovely to hear from you, and lola sounds lovely. my 2 teethed for ages before any sign of teetch but I can recommend Nelson's powders, or any chamomilla granules - they really help settle babies who are suffering with sore gums.  well done with the crawling.

tomsmummy - hope you are having a nice weekend. got no idea about how to deal with phobia's but really hope it's just phase for him.

Donna - hope the boys are ok and you're getting some sleep!

Charlie - how are things with you and Iduna? I'm still pronouncing her name wrongly in my head so you'll have to remind me  

Oink - hope the antibiotics are working and piglet is feeling better.  also hope you have better luck with the naughty step - if you do, please let me know as I'm having real trouble with naughty oli   he is becoming a real handful.

had a good morning at an adventure playground today - the boys loved it and we thought fantastic, they'll be down for a nice long sleep so we can get on with the kitchen. BUT they have finally got the hang of climbing out of their cots, so to cut a story short, they had no nap and consequently they were both the grumpiest stroppy fighting squabbly jiffle-arses you've ever seen by the end of the afternoon    Totally lost my rag with Oli after his 4th major tantrum and then felt really bad about shouting at him.  Am struggling to find a successful way of dealing with his tantrums and he totally knows it. plus he is getting so big and strong it's impossible to control him when he's really off on one.  naughty step doesn't work, or incentives like stickers, treats, distractions etc unless he feels like it so any ideas gratefully received!  even robin gets fed up and tries to distract him by giving him toys or food or cuddles.  I think I could be even tougher if it was just Oliver on his own, and just let him get over it eventually but I feel it's unfair for robin to have to have to deal with Oli screaming for half an hour or more as it stops all of us from doing stuff and having fun.  

ok will stop rambling on about it because i know they are lovely sweet boys 90% of the time and it's all normal behaviour for 2 yr olds - that's what keeps us young, eh?!

better go as Oli has woken up again
xx k


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Only me

Starr-omg what a relief your ok!!! Glad they are keeping an eye on you.Fab news about babys weight   yes please I want to know what flavour !!!!!! I think its a girl,am I wrong ?? Either way I have got some stuff for you if you would like it

Candy-awww hun   Luckily we have had a good few weeks with the twins.Hope it doesnt last for you ,your right it does get better and you know that form having J too. as they become older it all becomes a distant memory doesnt it.Anyway hope you feel better,your a fab mummy and you know it   

Hope everyone is ok and enjoying the    

Well we realised that Harry and Lilly were on a milk relay   its non stop feeding,so we have started on the good ol baby rice and they love it,sounds daft but I kinda wanted them to stay on baby bottles all the time,suppose its cos they are growing up so fast.

out to dinner for my dads bday witht he whole clan tomorrow and I am not driving    

Kelly

Kelly


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

starr -its no use you trying this get out of the meet  
hope you're feeling better soon hun, how scary  i hope you arent going to work 

anyway really just popped on to say to jo hope you all have a loverly day tomorrow..lucky with the weather eh? hope your 3 little beauties behave like angels in their posh frocks   

kj x


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Morning all,

Its absolutely manic here, will take loads of pics and will let you know how we got on tomorrow.

Starr - Hope your feeling better.

Catch up with all the rest of you lovely ladies tomorrow.

xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Louby hope the op went well xx

who hasn't signed up to the meet ?

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=101004.0


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Morning All

Well i'm feeling much better.. thanks for all your well wishes   

So you want to know eh!! (even KJ!!)

Its a

GIRL  

It all feels much more real now... Kelly ta for the offer.. some lovely pink bits would be great!!

Hope everyone is ok... Candy it's got to be harder with 2 for you honey... it will take time to adjust.. sending you loads of love xxxx

Jo hope the christening went well xx

Moom.. sending you a a big (((hug))), take care of yourselves sweetie xxx

Donna ah another liver mystery.. I'm not sure they know whats going on.. just that the levels are wrong. had more blood taken yesterday, so will see what the doc says on thurs.. xxx

Love to all
Starr

ps Ketones are what your body produces when it has to use your stored fat to burn. Ie if you're dieting you want that but in pg it's dangerous as you've not eaten enough and you need all your reserves.

xxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

ps Looby hope you're ok honey... op for you or Katie??

xxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Starr -yeah a girl !!!!


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Yeah well done Starr    
I hope they have good news on thursday  

Candy I am sorry you are feeling down right now, but don't ever doubt that you are a fantastic mum. you are finding things hard but that is completly natural a new born is hard enough but you have Jacob to deal with too. you are doing well  

Moomin how are you?  

Ryan is shouting at me so I'd better go

Donna xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Jo-hope your having a fab day hun.

Starr-YEY STRAWBERRY FLAVOUR  . I will sort out some bits for you chuck  

Moomin-  

Looby-thinking of ya hun.

Off to bbq at bil's house soon really cant be ars*d.Got a bad migrane and just wanna go to bed.that will teach me to get up early to go to a car boot,mindya I did get some fab bits for the babies.

Kelly x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Sorry me again

Just popped over to the twins thread and there some sad news abou HUGS who posts here sometimes,she is around 21 weeks,poor love 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=109163.0

Kelly x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Ok sorry me again  

Hi All

Its quiet on here !!! Hope your all ok??!!

Well we had fun today!!!

Well we dragged ourselves to the bbq but When we got there Michael took Oli to the park and two mins later Michael returned with a screaming Oli in his arms with blood everywhere.So off I go into a panic  

He was running and fell over and proper banged his knee,lets just say it was v.close to the bone.So off we rushed to A & E,luckily there was loads of family at the bbq to look after the babies.Anyway we were luckily and quite suprisingly only in there an hour.The doctors and nursesnwere fab.

In the end he had plenty of painkillers etc,gas and air and a good clean up and six stitches.He has now calmed down bless him.Kids eh!!! The worry never ends.

We are off out to York for the day tomorrow,heres hoping we have no more injuries 

Kelly x


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Sorry to worry you all again   

Had a Tonsillectomy on thursday - got let out friday night - but was rushed back in saturday   
Now on complete bed rest    and then hopefully i get to stay at home rather than going back into hospital tomorrow 

When i'm not drugged up on painkillers - I WILL be back to catch up 

In the meantime - Starr -I have LOTS of pink for you     you can come and choose   

xxxx


----------



## Billie (Jul 16, 2004)

Hello ladies

Hope you're all well and have enjoyed the bank holiday weekend.  Look forward to seeing the photos from Jo when she gets a chance.

Just a quickie to say excellent news Starr and hope you are getting better all of the time Looby.

Love Billie xx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Hello,

This won't be long concentrating makes me vomit  

Starr - oh a little girl how lovely, welcome to the world of pink, you will LOVE it!

What awful news about Hugs, thanks for posting that Kelly

At Mum & Dad's this week which is really helping as I am sleeping & lazing while they do everything for Agatha.  

Sickness remains the same, but hopefully I am now nearly half way through the worst of it - with Agatha I was no longer house bound from about 13 weeks I think.....

Love to all,

Minkey xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

starr ooh a girl how exciting!            

minkey - poor you, but nice that you get get some time out at your mum and dads

looby - get well soon   

waiting for those piccies jo!

kj x


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All,

I think I have finally managed to get my photos in my own gallery, should be some in there of the christening.  Had a great day, the girls didnt even cry when they were "dunked"  .  Had a great party afterwards, the weather was lovely bit stressful feeding 50 plus people but we managed and everyone seemed to enjoy themselves.  Even made it into the Echo - page 4!  LOL

Starr - Congratulations, its a girl!!!  Hope your feeling better too.

Hugs - Not sure if you will see this or not but I am so sorry to hear of your loss.

KJ - How are you?  Pics in the gallery!

Minkey - Glad your getting some rest at your mum & Dad's and like you say your almost half way there now, wont be long before you will be back to normal.

Billie - Hi, how are you?

Looby - Hope your feeling ok, how are the drugs?

Kelly - Hope Oli is ok, sounds like a nasty fall, cant believe you were only in A&E for a hour, when Owen was about 20 months he touched my mums fire and burnt all his fingers quite badly, we were in A&E for five hours and he was howling the place down, we were the last person to get seen.  How was York?

Hi to everyone else, not long until your meet now, will you take lots of pics?


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

sounds like you had a lovely day jo, glad it all went well, love the piccies 
all fine here, thanks for asking..job interview tomoz eeeek!

kj x


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hello everyone,

Starr - hope you are doing better now and they are keeping a close eye on you. A girl   how lovely.

Jo - Had a look at your photos. The girls are just gorgeous and I'm so glad everything went well for their christening. I hope things are getting easier for you.

KJ -   with the job interview.

Minkey - Sorry to hear that you are suffering. I hope the medicine helps and you can get on with enjoying your pregnancy soon.

Looby - Hope you are feeling better.

Kelly - Hope the trip you York went well. 

Candy - I hope the reflux medicine is working for Lucas and things are going better for you hon   .

Big   to everyone else. Sorry no more personals but I better get on with some work   .

D x


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Morning All

Well am feeling much better... still tired( hmm afternoon naps are becoming a habit! ) but much improved... got an appointment tommorow so hoping for some answers. I'm thinking that maybe this little girl will come sooner rather than later. Keep thinking that maybe i'm not doing such a good job of keeping her safe. Does that sound crazy... ?? 

Time for a catch up...

Jo aww the girls (and you) looked great at the christening... Glad you all had a lovely time xx

Kelly.. hope Oli is doing ok... am also impressed with A&E thought 3 hours was the norm!!  

Candy.. hope Lucas is doing better... and you're feeling it too honey xxx

Looby.. How's the throat?? You better be taking it easy Lady!! xx

Doods..  Hope you and Lola are doing well xx

Minkey... Good old Mum and Dad eh!! Glad you're boing looked after.. is the anti sickness meds helping at all. They gave that to me last week... did take the edge off.. mind you i've found the jabs are better than the tablets xxx

Kj...Go get that job girl!! xx

Billie... lovely to see you back too xxxx

Hugs... so sorry to see your terrible news...xxx

Donna..Morgan,..and everyone else     

Oh a quick poll...... which name do you prefer... Daisy or Pheobe... or neither??

Love to all
xxxxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Afternoon all,

Had a very bad night with Ryan last night, I think he is teething he just cried for hours and couldn't settle poor love - DH and I are so tired today though
I wasn't going to go but the boys love it and I felt bad for Callum if we didn't go today and luckily music group was a success   Both boys had lunch and are sleeping -  I love it in when they sleep at the same time, its so rare  

Jo, Christening looked great, the cake was lovely where did you get it? or did someone make it?

Candy, how is lucus doing? is the medicine working?

oh lunch is ready back later

Donna xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

starr i like phoebe best


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

um I prefer Daisy I think Starr


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

Hiya

Just flying through  

KJ - good luck with the interview

Starr - I love the name Daisy.

Moomin - Hope you're ok.  

NJO - love the photos in your gallery.  

All fine here.  Bertie is walking now which is soooo cute.

Got to dash cos people keep looking over my shoulder!!!

Love to all

VIL
xxx


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Starr - so glad you are better now hun and huge congratulations on having a girl - they are wonderful. Unfortunately I have given a lot of Loulou's baby clothes away but I have plenty of 6months plus available which you are more that welcome to. Let me know.

Just to make things easy for you I love both of those names - sorry. But if pushed would have to say that Phoebe just scrapes in on top.

KJ well done on interview sending positive vibes your way, am certain the legs would have had some influence............will just have to see which way though  

Jo the girls looked beautiful for their christening, well done for entertaining 50 people, that must have been tough. 

Donna sorry you had a tough time with Ryan yesterday can sympathise. Lainey has had 8 teeth for ages now but has been teething with the molars for ages and we had a 30 minute screaming fit in the car yesterday on the way back from Whipsnade zoo!!! Good end to the day! Hope he improves soon.

Candy hope the gorgeous Lucus is improving - its sooooooo tough I know as we had exactly the same problem with Lainey. I got help from a great website let me know if you want details.

Kelly poor old Oli - at least he'll have something exciting to show off at school next week! T is quite excited to be going into year 2 - he keeps saying "mummy can you believe I'm going to be in year 2!" Have to say last year seemed to go soooooo quick and by the time he left yr 1 I felt like he was still new! Do you feel like that? 


Minkey sorry you are suffering - but you sound very positive about it. Not so sure I would be that brave about throwing up for the next 6 weeks though!  

Hey Doods nice to "see"you. Lovely to hear Lola is doing so well - is she crawling yet? 

Sorry I disappeared again but have not been too well. Have been suffering on and off almost every month with chronic back and stomach pains since Laineys been born (not related). The last two times I ended up in casualty as it just didn't seem to be going. The last time (a couple of weeks ago) they gave me morphine for the pain (very bizarre stuff!!) and admitted me. Anyway they were convinced it was gallstones but when they scanned me couldn't see anything, but the blood tests confirmed that I had pancreatitis which is usually caused by gallstones. Anyway to cut a long story short I have had two further scans since then and I do have gallstones so will probably have to have my gallbladder out. Can't say I shall miss it as the pain is excrutiating! I am on tenterhooks all the time though waiting for the next attack which is not nice  

Anyway enough about me, love to all especially those not mentioned

Shazia xxx


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hi Shazia,

Lovely to 'see' you and Lainey too. Lola has just got the hang of crawling in the last week but now seems more interested in standing up - might have something to do with the hard floor in the lounge it's not good on the knees!

Wow - 8 teeth! We still don't have any but I expect there will be a mass exodus soon. The molars don't sound like much fun at all.

What else is Lainey up to? It's a shame we live so far from everyone or it would be lovely to meet up at the fun day.

D x


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Oh and Starr - I vote for Daisy   .

D x


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All

Im so upset, remember I said we had an article in the echo yesterday well when Nick went into work today someone had put it up on the notice board and someone told him he needed to go to the gym because his misses arms are bigger than his,  I havent stopped crying yet, how can people be so mean!  

Im off to get a tissue.

PS - Starr Im with KJ I prefer Pheobe


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Jo,

hun you and DH both looked lovely in the photo don't worry about what anyone says.
just look at your 4 gorgeous children and ignore what anyone else says/thinks



Donna xx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Jo you look amazing the photos are absolutely gorgeous, please don't be upset by that comment, I am sure he was just winding your DH up as you were carrying two of your daughters and he just had one, rather than your arms being big, meaning you are stronger doing all the work, as you can't even see your arms so he can't have meant they are fat.

Having given birth to 3 girls i am amazed at how fab you look, loved the cakes to, haven't read about the day yet or any other messages just popped on to see your photos, had a good night yesterday and so far so good today, kisses to all Cx


----------



## Billie (Jul 16, 2004)

Hi All

Jo - you are a gorgeous family - I love the piccies and you look like you had a fab day.  You look fab too and don't let anyone say otherwise.  Sometimes people say things just to wind people up and don't think.

Minkey - hope you soon feel better - don't envy you one little bit (well maybe the bit about being looked after by Mum and Dad as I could do with a pampering sometimes!!!).

Starr - I definitely vote for Daisy - I just love it.  Abi loves picking daisies and coincidently, she said it for the first time today - it must be an good sign!!!

Candy - hope things okay with you and Lucas getting better.

Looby - hope you're feeling better too.

I can't believe that it's Robbie's 4th anniversary friday - not sure where the time goes.  DH and I are off work.  Abi is still going to nursery for her half day and then we'll pick her up and go with flowers to see him.  I've been reliving every day this week what was happening and how I was feeling - I thought it would get easier but now that we've got Abi it seems to get worse.  I had to come home from work yesterday as I was in floods of tears.  I couldn't get Hugs and her family out of my mind either. 

I'm going to go now as my backside is very sore (tmi I know) - I've got a prolapse and sciatica so am having lots of physio and it's currently very uncomfortable to sit on - think I'll have a soothing bath.  Been told they won't operate until we finish our family so my DH thinks that means we should get cracking now!!!

Love to all,
Billie xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi All

Where has the time gone Billie, will be thinking of you, sorry you are in pain at the moment, I know how awful sciatica is and can only imagine a prolapse is worse than piles and stitches and the full kaboodle (((hugs))))

We have a wedding in nottinghamshire this weekend, which should be interesting as we are staying over, pitty the people in the rooms close to ours, you don't pay out for an expensive room to expect to be woken in the night lol

Lucas has had a couple of really good evenings and although on the whole his nights have been better the last two hes struggled with at 3am, because hes got a bit of a snuffly cold and often his reflux brings milk into his nose, so he finds it very hard to breathe, but things are much easier to cope with now knowing that we are trying a few options to help him, rather than doing nothing.... hes very smiley and melts my heart constantly, Jacob has been good with him this week again and has been very sweet can't believe how lucky I am, thanks for all the support.

Louby hope you are ok, did you get chance to pm peeps about meet ? if not I can do it tonight.

Minkey hope the sickness is improving, Moom thanks for pm, will reply tonight xxx

Starr I like Daisy, but they are both sweet names, for a special little girl, hope today went ok ?

Donna really hope you and the boys can make meet, would love to meet you  

Doods fab to hear from you, love the latest picture, crawling what fun 

Shazia, yes please to the website, if you get chance, can you make the 9th ? ouch tummy sounds awful   

VIL hope you and moosey are good, look forward to seeing you soon

Not read back any further, 36 can you make meet ?

Candy x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi,

Candy sorry having a really tough time with the boys at the moment and we are not going to be able to make the meet this time - sorry

Hopefully it will be a success and another will be arranged so i can come to that, I am upset I will be missing out I really wanted to meet everyone

Donna xx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

No worries Donna, I am guessing the next meet will be an evening meal again as its been ages since we have had one, or feel slike it anyway


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

it is ages it was back in February


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Well I have just typed a really long post and lost it, aaaargh!!

Starr yippee a girl, I love the name Daisy. It was on our top list but both names are lovely.

Jo you all looked gorgeous and glad to hear you had a great day. Def think they meant strength not width with your arms..

Candy glad to hear Lucas is getting a bit easier. My top tip is never lie him down flat, even prop up changing mat and also firmly rub not pat after feeding. I get awful reflux and so did both of mine and these worked wonders.

Kelly aww poor Oli hope he is ok.

Looby sorry to hear you have not been well and hope you are on the mend.

KJ good luck with the job interview

Moomin how you doing?

Minkey make the most of your mum and dad and hope it will soon start to get better. Hang in there.

Billie  thinking of you and hope you to will also soon be on the mend.

Well not much news from us, Olivia is getting 4 teeth at once so not the best week  and has started doing this high pitch scream constantly. Not crying but very loud and goes right through your head!! Tom is still being a monkey but going to miss him when he starts school next week. Hard to believe my baby is old enough for school.
We are off to Woburn Safari park for my Birthday tomorrow so looking forward to that. Apparently you can buy pots of nectar and humming birds eat it from your hands. 

Really dont think I will make the meet as clashes with my period and pain not getting any better. Have finally had gynae apt but none the wiser as to why so much pain.
Cons thought I have endo in womb but couldnt be sure, all very frustrating.

Anyhow enough about me hope you all have a lovely weekend and a big hello to anyone I havent mentioned.


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Morning all

Jo... you looked fab in the piccies... don't let anyone bring you down. You're doing such a fab job honey xxxxx

Candy.. glad lucas is doing better... can't wait to see him next week.. need a cuddle!!

T/Mummy.. enjoy you birthday day out.. aww poor Olivia and her teeth... So sorry we wont see you xx

Had a really bad night again (not last night the one before) awake from 2am with sickness and stomach pains. Saw the cons yesterday who is happy that my levels are coming down, but need to be repeated again next week. i asked about why i'd had a bad night again and he said that it's nothing to do with Bubbs, just i need to eat small amount and early (i'd had a late dinner) as my body is struggling to digest. He's signed me off till i see him again next thurs. 

Am feeling much better again today, I think i just need to accept that i cannot do the things i used too!!  On that note, i'm a bit worried about driving on my own next week, so my Sil and neice (4) are gonna come with me... hope that's ok. Feel a bit vunerable at the moment. 

Love to all xxxxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Starr - no worries with me about SIL and niece - more the merrier - looking forward to seeing you and everyone else - um need to think about my picnic sometime !  

Meeting Looby on Monday to - so looking forward to that and of course Katie xxx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Hello,

Sorry for my absence, got home from Mum & Dad's today and DH will look after Agatha for the weekend.  Still very sick, was back at the doctors yesterday and luckily she thinks the meds are keeping enough fluid down for me to avoid the hospital drip - thank god!

So sorry but I can't read back, I really struggle to concentrate.  We have booked a nuchal scan for the 25th September, my clinic offered me a 9 week scan next week, but I am too sick to get there.

Love to you all,

Minkey x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Only me

Oli's knee is getting better thanks for asking,he is using it as an attention magnet though. Babies are loving being on mush   they slept till 4:30am wooohooo.they had their second lot of jabs today so will see how tonight goes cos there abit grumpy.

Well our main Notts paper are doing an article our treatment at Care cos Harry and Lilly were the first babies to be born through tx at the new clinic   photographer came round today,that was fun trying to get a pic of us all without the babies screaming,will let you know when it will be in as it will be viewable online.Kept shouting at Michael though cos he touching my fat a$$.

Got a busy day tomorrow-we are having a surprise party for my sis and all the family will be there,looking forward to it though.

Kj-bet the jobs in the bag hun.

Oh yeah talking of jobs,my sis has got me a cleaning job at her office/workshop where she's office manager-its 2-3 hours every Fri afternoon and its £10 per hour wohoo

Moomin-have a fab time with Looby and Katie

Minkey-big hugs hun,sounds like you need them,really hope it starts to ease soon.

Starr-glad all is ok.Im sorry but I like both names,doesnt help much does it   I dont mind your sil and niece coming hun,would rather you felt safe babe.

Donna-hope you have a better night today hun.

Candy-hope your ok sweetie!!!

Bille-oooh painful,I get siatica v bad so I can sympathise hun  

Doods- me thinks we need pics of Lola crawling  

Jo-aww hun take no notice,men only take the pee out of innocent peeps when their willies are too small anyway!!!!!LOLglad your day went well hun,love the pics.York was lovely thanks for asking hun.

Donna and t/mummy-sorry we wont see you at this meet,will take lots of pics though

Shazia-know what you mean about school,cant believe Oli is gonna be in year 2   

Soz if I have missed anyone,love ya all

Kelly x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning all,

Kelly you sound so cheery all the time and so together I really take my hat of to you   you are always going to some function or another and are so busy busy Twins haven't phased you at all  

Boys are still waking up at night and I am really at the end of my teather  I am so tired they are worse now than they were as new borns  
I just don't know what is making them wake and get into such a state, I feel like such a bad mum as I don't know what is wrong and I can't fix it.
I have chnaged Ryans milk but I think it is giving him tummy ache and constipation so going to put him back on old milk.
Callum isn't as bad as Ryan so I am hoping if we can settle Ryan back into sleeping through then Callum will follow.
Any tips/suggestions?

Sorry a bit of a me post

Minkey how are you?
Starr I hope you are resting up
Jo how are you hun?
Candy hoe is Lucus? is Jacob behaving?

Donna xx


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Donna - you must be shattered.

Can we help to think of anything that will help you?

What do you do when they wake up?
What do they do when they wake up? cry? are happy? shout?
Are they hungry?
Are they teething?
Are they thirsty?

I tried my own version of controlled crying when Myles about 10 months, he'd been unwell, with bronchiolitis, and had got used to having me at his side day and night for about a month, so felt it was his right to want me at night, every night!!

I would firmly say 'mummy loves you, sweet dreams, time for bed' and then walk out. He had some music on, nice lullaby stuff, not that he could hear it for the screams!!

I waited in my room until I couldn't stand the crying and screaming anymore and then walked back in. He would put his arms up to me but I would lay him down and repeat the same thing over and over again until he finally fell asleep.

He wasn't emotionally scarred by it, it took a few nights to get it sorted but it really was the best thing to do. He was then having a good nights sleep, and feeling much better for it as were myself and his Dad!!

He needed to learn to fall asleep in my arms and not wrapped around me like a snake.

Hope that helps

Love'n'Hugs

Oink x


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Just a quickie...

Donna so sorry the boys are giving you a hard time. Oink's advice sounds good to me.. hope things improve soon xxxx

Kelly.. hey look at you with celeb twins... Look forward to reading the article.

Moom and Loobs... enjoy your mini meet on monday... xxxx

Am feeling okish. Still shattered and have no strength in my legs.. if i bend down i can't get up again and end up on the floor!!

Have done all Bub's washing today.. put a piccie in my gallery if anyone's interested along with one of dh and me at the wedding taken by the photographer!! DH thinks he was having a handsome day that day... hmm he does scrub up well!!

Love to all
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi all,

Starr love the washing pic  

I bought Ryan a glow worm today and we got some glow in the dark stars for the wall and we have put them around the cots so will see if thay helps tonight.

Callum very rarely wakes up and think is probably distirbed by Ryan.
Ryan can wake up for a bottle which is a new thing as they were both going from 7-5:30, if he just wants a bottle it isn't to bad as he will have it and generally go back of to sleep. But at other times he will wake up and be chatting away in is cot when one of us goes in and kisses him and tells him it is still night time etc and lays him down he just starts screaming and is very hard to calm down. I am tempted just to leave him when he wakes up and hope that after a little chat to himself he will drop back off to sleep but if we leave him he will wake up Callum - so I just don't know what to do.
we had changed his milk and I think that may have been upsetting himso we have gone back to the old milk and hope that will help.
I think they are also teething so I guess that doesn't help either.

Its just so hard with 2 because as we settle one and crawl back into bed the other wakes up  

Thanks for listening

Donna xx


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Just popping on quickly as unwell AGAIN!! No idea what is going on, now have a horrendous ear infection, pain has been unbearable, been throwing up and now ear drum has perforated and am totally deaf in that ear. Its an awful feeling. Cannot imagine what it feels like to hear properly again................anyway sorry enough about me.

Just wanted to leave the link for Candy and Donna (if you feel you need it). It made the world of difference to me

www.babysleepanswers.co.uk

Good luck xxx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

Sorry to gatecrash girls but *Shazia*, your inbox is full!


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Thanks for link shazia and lovely pm oink, things are definately settling down thank you x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning everyone,

Thanks for the link Shazia  

Karen I hope all goes well at the scan today and you get to see your bubs - yea! 

I hope evryone is well?

Boys have been sleeping a little better which is good but Ryan is still not going through the night and I am not sure why he suddenly needs an extra bottle  

Are all teh girls going to the meet getting really excitied?

Jo, how are you hun? I hope you are ok

Ryan wants his breakfast, bye for now

Donna xx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

I am not excited of such, met all the girlies before, so will just be a nice chance to catch up and meet little ones, not read your posts on sleeping Donna, will read back now, but hope it approves.

Candy x


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Hello girls
So sorry to gatecrash but I have just posted a poll in the voting room and would really appreciate it if some of you IUI BFPers could vote for me as I would love to know your opinion.
The link is: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=110018.0

Thanks so much!
Ba
x

Donna - by the way my DS is a Ryan born through IVF 3 years ago yesterday!


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Evening All,

I have got a spare 10 mins before I have to bath Owen so thought I would pop on and catch up with you all.

Davis - I Have voted in your poll.

Donna - Sorry to hear that Ryan is waking up in the nights, I really havent got any advice I just hope he settles back down into his sleeping through the night routine for you soon. You must be so tired. I bought the girls glow worms for christmas, I used to have one when I was small and I loved it.

Karen - Hope your scan went well, did you see your three lovely babies. I think the 12 week scan is the last time they could get mine on the screen together, they just got too big and had to do each one separately.

Shazia - Hope your feeling better soon.

Starr - Hope your feeling better soon too. Lovely the pictures especially your washing one, looks pretty much like mine, im washing 2 - 3 loads a day they go through 6 vests, 3 sleepsuits, 3 outfits, 6 sheets, 12 blankets and 3 towels a day plus all mine, Nick's and Owen's washing. Im dreading the winter when im going to have to rely on the tumber dryer, my electric bill is going to be HUGE!

Kelly - Glad Oli's knee is getting better, how were Harry & Lilly after their 2nd Jabs, the girls have theirs next wednesday. Im dreading this one because Owen had a reaction to his 2nd one and ended up spending 2 nights in hospital, im scared the same thing is going to happen again. When is your story going in the paper. We had ours done last week I will try and find the link.

KJ - How did the interview go?

Hi to everyone else I have missed, i havent got much time to read back too far. Put some new photo's in my gallery if anyone wants to take a peep. I have been having a few better days this week, although im completely shattered been making an real effort to go out ever day otherwise im cracking up. Going to the park with the 4 kids tomorrow and meeting my friend there who has two little ones around owen's age so that should be fun. Just hope the weather holds out. Owen goes to big school on Wednesday, im looking forward to it but im also really nervous about him not being with me all day. Hope he is going to be ok.

I think i mentioned a few days ago that we were featured in the local paper, here is a link. This is the photo that attracted all the comments about my arms not the christening photo's.

http://icwales.icnetwork.co.uk/0100news/0200wales/tm_method=full%26objectid=19697303%26siteid=50082-name_page.html

Right im off, got to get Owen in that bath before i get arrested for child neglect - he is filthy been digging in the garden all day.

Jo
x

/links


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Jo its a lovely article but i couldn't see the photo in question  
Glad you are making an effort to go out each day it really does make all the difference.
I haven't looked at your new pics yet but will do in a min  

Boys have been grizzly this afternoon and went to bed with a tempreture both had calpol so not sure what the night holds

Donna xx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Jo as always the girls are gorgeous  

I love  Morgann's pink dress adn the photo of her having a cuddle with Kerys is adorable


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Just dropped Owen to school - Yippeeeeeeeeeee  Photo in my gallery!

be back later to catch up.

Jo
x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Girls 

I have just done a poll and would be immensely grateful if you would participate 

Please can you participate in my poll http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=110230.0  

xx


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Donna - just ready your post about ryan's sleeping and really sorry you're having a hard time.  If ryan is happy just chatting to himself, i'd definitely leave him to it.  sounds like he's happy enough and when you go in and speak to him, he probably thinks that its time to get up and play.  9 months is also a classic time for seperation anxiety, so maybe if you are going in and then leaving, it reminds him and he suddenly realises he isn't with you.

Does he wake callum up?  when robin went through a similar stage, we found that oli hardly ever woke up so we got quite tough about leaving robin to yell once we'd checked he was ok.  I would only go in if he's definitely upset and even then, just be very quiet and quick, no talking.  

really hope things calm down for you as it's very hard to know what to do for the best.  we also had a time when we had to give one of the boys top up milk during the night but it was just a phase and they got through it when they were more established on solids and stopped doing it. you could also try giving them a little bit of cereal before bed to fill them up.

good luck!
hi to everyone else, just a flying visit as i never seem to have time for anything these days.
hope you are all ok, me and the boys are fine
xxx Kirsty


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi kirsty,

Thanks for your post  
things seemed to have settled down now but Ryan is still waking fro milk at night which is hard.
Before he was waking up screaming and was impssible to settle down until he had exhausted himself but he seems to be through that now and I have given up trying to pin point what casued it as I was driving myself mad.
I just don't know why he is needing another feed at 12ish when he was previousy going through till 5/6? I is eating fine during teh day, I can't get anymore in him - I have tried 

Hello to everyone else, I hope everyone who is going to the fun day have a great time and I can't wait to see pic's
We are going to my aunts in Bexhill for a week tommorrow and I haven't packed yet aaarrrgghhh

Donna xx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi!

Jo - so glad you are getting out more, you sound so much better. You are doing a magnificent job hun and I don't have nay idea how tired you must feel but keep up the marvellous work and keep  . Sounds like the girls are doing really well you must be so pleased! How is master naughty? has he settled any?

Minkey - How are you? Love and anti sick vibes to you   . Keep that beany growing and sticking hun. 

Candy - how is life treating you? Are you all Ok? DH been home in good time I hope.

Hi to everyone!!!!!

Sorry a bit of me post.

We've had D&V bugs over our 'week off' so not got a lot done and all that! Managed a small trip to rare breed farm for Iduna to practice quack, moo & baa! Luckily Iduna didn't get bug bad just a few nasty nappies. Dh was pretty poorly but all ok now. My milk seems back up now, thanks Oink  

FAB News tho - had a repeat U/S scan for Iduna's kidneys on Tuesday. There was little improvement so we were v disappointed. DH called the consultant to chat about it and he said as right one is clear and left is now stable with dilatation under 10mm plus, there is no reflux and as we are extra vigilent in getting urine samples to lab should she get a fever, we could take her of the antibiotics!! So we're on our second day with no meds! Her body will take a bit of adjusting as it hasn't had a day without them but it is soooooo amazing we are very pleased to be here at last.  
We may have to have repeat tests over a few months but we'll discuss that at Paed app at the end of the month.
We're so over the moon to have her off them as they've played havoc with her all this time it is marvellous!!!!!!!    

Have a fab funday meet on Sunday and sorry we won't be with you. Looby - something in post. We'll miss you all!

Love to you all,

Charlie xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Charlie, 

That is fab news so happy for you  
sorry you have all been poorly though  

Donna xx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Thanks Donna.

Hope boys sort their sleep sorry Ryan is waking. Iduna did the same so I fed her till about three weeks ago when some leaving her to settle off and / or controlled crying came in. She seems Ok now, mmm - famous last words! But maybe he does need some milk but Morgan's advice is sound! Keep up the fab work hun you are doing a grand job! They are amazing lil beauties.    

Love Charlie xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hello me lovlies

Sorry I have been awol,its been madness here what with one thing and another,my   has not stayed still and so much has been happening(nowt to serious just lots of stressy stuff and a muumy meltdown) but I will come on later and blurt it all out cos I think it will help!! 

Charlie-fab news about Iduna coming of the meds hun  

Kelly x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Me again


Apologies now for the long me me me post,feel free to skip it.It helps me to rant.

Well thought I would come on as Harry and Lilly are fast asleep (sure it wont last)

It been a hectic week. Oli started back at school,he was fine settling back in, its just the first time I have had to get myself ,Oli and Hary and Lilly ready to get out for 8:40 to get Oli to school,then straight back home for the babies breakfast.Im that busy I keep forgetting to get my brekkie or cuppa and end up with a bad head everyday. Babies are both teething and Lilly is a constant waker when she goes down for a nap so everything has gone to pot.I had 8 loads of washing to put away and didnt get chance for 5 days.When one was sleeping the other woke up so I didnt get 5 mins.

Then to top it off on Tues after school Olivers stitches on his knee bust open and blood started pouring everywhere,it looked awful and he was screaming in pain so it was straight to a&e again,we were there for ages then Michael had to leave for work(luckily my sis was looking after the babies) so me and Oli were stuck in the hospital till 9:30 at night and I got no sleep when I went to bed as the babies had a really bad night.Then on weds both Harry and Lilly were extremely hard work and it just went down hill from there really and that lead to another bad night.

So today I was meant to be working in the afternoon but instead I had to get to work for 8 in the morning(not much sleep lastnight) so that I could take Oli back to the hospital for more stitches and to see if the infection in the wound had cleared up as he has been on antibiotics.Luckily his knee is starting to heal and we just need to go go our nurse at the gp surgery to get the dressing and bandage changed regulary untill its clear.

On weds night I lost the plot,could not stop crying    I had so much to do and everyting just seemed too much,I felt like I didnt have proper time with Oli as Lilly and Harry were taking up every spare second,then to top it off Michael said its just my hormones,I'll give him hormones.I know he works hard but theres no way he understands how much I do everyday.

I love them all to bits but it just seemed to all be caving in on me.Felt like a crap mum for loosing it. 
Anyway think I am slowly regaining some calm I hope.Again sorry to go on,just needed to vent.

Kelly x

ps new pics in my gallery-I actually took pics of the proffesional photos with my camera


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Kelly they are gorgeous - definately need cuddles on sunday !!!!

sorry you are having a tough time , know how it feels and I only have one to look after.  You are doing such a fantastic job... if ever it gets too much I am always on the end of the phone so call me even if it is to have a good sob down the phone

Love ya and looking forward to seeing you sunday

xxxx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Moomin - how are you now hun? You sound loads more upbeat so hope things are good for you. Lots of love and sorry we'll miss you guys on Sunday  

Kelly - Miss you and the lil ones to Kelly. Ta hun x So sorry you have had such a time of it - yu are doing a great job but my that is enough to do a saint in. Hormones! mmmm Prob best i don't see ya man tomorrow, might say a wee sarci one! he he! Keep strong you are the best fab mum those littlies and oli could wish for.

Charlie xx


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Kelly -  Its so unusual for you to be feeling down, i know exactly how you feel, my husband doesnt realise how hard it is looking after the kids all day, he thinks he has it hard because he goes to work, work seems like a break to me! Flaming Hormones, a man wouldnt know what a hormone was if it ran up to him and smacked him in the face!  They think they can blame everything on hormones, thank god they dont suffer with them or they would all be suicidal!!!

I too had the challenge of getting kids ready to take Owen to school this week, its hard going isnt it but by Thursday I had cracked it.  I decided that im going to get up at 7.30 get myself dressed and have my breakfast, wake Owen at 8 get him dressed and fed then get the girls out of bed, straight into their pram to leave the house at 8.45.  I decided that if they need feeding or are crying they just have to wait, once I get home they can have my undevided attention (Until this morning starts)   .  Im sure you will find it easier in a few days, it just takes a bit of getting used to.  Do you have any friends or relatives that could pop around for an hour or two in the day to watch Harry & Lilly so that you can get your washing and chores done?  You are DEFINITELY not a crap mum, i know how you feel we all have wobbly days but it always seems better the next day.  

Hi Moomin, Hope your ok and you all enjoy yourselves on Sunday.
Charlie - Great news about Iduna's medication.  I am going to PM you in a sec.
Donna - Hiya how are you, hope your getting a bit more sleep!

HI to everyone else I have missed, i havent got much time to go back too far through the posts.  Had some photos done today, in my gallery.

Jo
x


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Hey girls
Kelly hun, everyone has mummy melt-down moments and it sounds like you've had a terrible week with everything happening all at once.  Its awful when you feel you just can't get on top of any single little thing and it all feels like it's running away from you.  send michael on here, next time he thinks of blaming things on hormones      I hope he is around this weekend to help and that all your children behave like angels  

charlie - FANTASTIC news about Iduna's kidneys   hope she adjusts well to being off the meds and that you all get over your bugs.

Jo - you sound so chipper about getting you and 4 little children out of the house so early, I really don't know how you do it!  

I arranged to meet a friend and her little boy at the park near us yesterday and was running late already (last minute double nappy change as usual   ).  it's about 7-8 minute walk away and we'd just got to the top of the park when I looked at the boys in their buggy and saw that i'd forgotten to put their shoes on    so had to run all the way home, pushing the buggy and run all the way back as i was so late and didn't want my friend think i'd blown her out.  All the neighbours were staring and the boys were shouting "faster mummy faster" !!    must have looked such a sight    I really ache today after all that sprinting  

we have put the boys in proper beds for the first time tonight and are very excited but a bit nervous.  especially as dh is out tonight so i'm be on my own.  They helped dh build the beds today and are very giddy about the whole thing. can't believe my tiny babies are in big boy beds!  Well, mostly they aren't - I've come onto FF because there is no point settling down to watch tv as they've spent the last hour and a half running around the bedroom slamming the door and jumping in their beds    

hi to everyhone i've missed, hope you're all having great weekends and have a lovely time at the meet up  
xxx Kirsty


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Cant believe this my 3rd attempt as keep losing it so hear goes, third time lucky

Hope you all had a great time at the meet today, you certainly had great weather wish I could have been there.

Charlie so glad to hear Iduna is off the meds you must all be thrilled 

Kelly hey we all have those days and you are  a fab mum, men just dont have a clue sometimes  

Moomin hope you are feeling better

Morgan crikey how lucky to have  them in a cot till now, Tom climbed out of his at 14 months and it just felt too soon. Good luck I hope you are sitting peacefully this evening.

Jo I am impressed with you getting 4 kids out by 8.45, I struggle for 8.30 with 2!!

Donna hope you are getting more sleep

Minkey hope things are improving

Well Tom started school this week to and seems to love it, he suddenly feels very grown up and I am really going to miss him, although they break him and us in gently so he is not going to do a full day for a couple of weeks.


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Hello  

I am having a "good" day so far today so thought I must catch up with you all.  I think "she whispers so as not to tempt fate" that the sickness might be getting a little better, so fingers crossed.

Tomsmummy - glad Tom is enjoying school.  Agatha started at St Hildas last week & loved it - she just goes two afternoons but I really think she is ready for the change of scene and so other stimulation, she keep asking every day if she is going!  

Morgan - hope the boys settled into their beds OK?  I was lucky with Agatha I don't think she realised she could get out! 

Jo - you sound like you have the morning routine cracked, well done you that is no mean feat to get all of that done x

Moomin - hope you are OK, you sound more positive x

Kelly - hope you are OK hun, you are doing a fab job xx

Charlie - fab news about Iduna, you must be so pleased

Candy - love to you & the boys

NL - love to you & Thomas & Grace

Hi Donna!

I think that is everyone, so sorry if I have missed anyone, we are fine here, we have put our house on the market as we only have 2 bedrooms so it will be a squeeze with another one in here.  It went on on Friday & we had an offer yesterday but too low.

Love to all,

Minkey x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

glad you feel like you might be turning a corner minkey..i really feel for you, i cant BEAR feeling even a little bit icky so i cannot imagine how people cope with severe MS

kj x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Thanks KJ xx


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Minkey just wanted to say that i am soo pleased to hear you are feeling  a bit better, long may it continue.

Do you mean St. Hildas in Harpenden? Are you moving over this way as thought you lived in Radlett. Would be great to meet up when you are feeling better, if you are over this way.


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Heellooo

Thanks all of you for your lovely comments and support,it really helps   

Feeling much better now,everything is starting to get a little more organised and Olivers knee is starting to heel-no more hospital appointments WOHOO !!!!

Got a really busy week,then off to Skegness    for the day on Sat.

Morgan-how are the big boy beds going??

Minkey-YEY!!!! Glad your feeling a bit better hun,hope it carries on,good luck wotht the house sale.

Huge hugs to all-sorry for no more personals,not got time to read back

Kelly x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello

Just a quicky from me as we are away at my aunts in Bexhill fro the week. Noys are having a great time and loved the beach and paddled in the sea 
Sleeping a little better but still having atleast 1 bottle each a night - should they be doing that at nearly 10 months? surely they should be sleeping through what am I doing wrong?

Minkey glad your feeling better 

Kelly sorry you had a tough week but your are a fantastic mum you only have too look at your gorgeous children to see that. I couldn't get my 2 ready and an older child to school so my hat goes off to you - you are doing a fab job

Jo, are you a pro or what getting 4 ready and out in the morning like you have been doing it all your life

 to Kelly and Jo

Hello to everyone else  

going swimming later - to the pool not teh sea 

Catch up properly when I get back

Donna x x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi Guys

Donna if its any consolation, Jacob didn't sleep through the night till he was 14months, always waking for one feed, but he was breast fed, so sure thats why ! I don't have any advise on bottle feeding, but sure some of the others will, glad the boys are loving the sea and beach

Have you all seen Loubys post about a christmas meal 1st December

Fingers crossed for good news about that job Kim

Jo I am well impressed with your morning routine, well done you, love the new photos

Minkey hope you have many more good days, fingers crossed with the move

Hope tom is still enjoying school tommsmummy

Morgan how are the big beds going ? do tell all

Have missed loads I know, love to Charlie, 36, oink, louby, scarlet, NL et all Cx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

We have a crawler


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Clever little girl.....Well done Megan


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Oh well done Megan - Mummy will be busy now


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Walking next week then Megan  

xx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Go Megan......  No more backwards shuffling!!!!!

Just to let you all know i get my c/section date tommorow   

Not sure if i'm excited or terrified!!  Will let you all know.

Also weighed myself today for the 1st time since 12 weeks.. have only put on about half a stone...Does that sound wrong??  I know i was a bit over weight b4 i got pg but even so do you think thats ok??  At this rate i could weigh less after bubbs arrives than before!!

Love to all, sorry no personals xxxxx


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All 

Im having a poop day, it was my wedding anniversary yesterday and hubby didnt do anything at all for me.  Anyway i dont feel much like talking so just checking up on you all, glad you had a good meet.  

Starr - I was weighed 3 days after having my c section and i was 7kg lighter than at my 12 week appointment.  I really wouldnt worry too much your body knows what it is doing.  Good luck for tomorrow, do you know roughly how long away your c section is going to be?

Jo
x


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

aww Jo... poor you with the un/anniversary.   to Dh and   to you xxx

I think it will be about 38 weeks for about 4 weeks time !!  

xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Only me

Had a good day with the babies today,lots of smiles,giggles and gurgling  

Ok so nobody yell at me or anything but my period is a couple of days late-Im blaming stress  

Donna-I had probs with Oli when he was that sort of age,have you tried replacing their bottle at night with water??dont get me wrong you do go through a few days non stop screaming when they realise they are not getting milk but it soon works,they eventually dont wake up as they relise all thats on offer is water   worth a try??!! soz if someone has already suggested it.

Moomin-aww bless your little girlie,take pics and lots of em  

Jo-aw hun what a pooper,did he forget or just not bother   I reckon you ought to go out and buy yourself something nice and expensive to wave infront of him. big hugs hun    

Starr-dont worry about your weight hun,everyone is different,I put loads on with Oli but weighed less after I had the twins   Daisy is getting everything she needs fro you and thats the most important thing,anyway your stick thin missus 

Love to all

Gotta go and get stuff ready for the morning!!

Kelly x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

*looby* said:


> Walking next week then Megan
> 
> xx


thanks Looby !!!! Saying that Megan pulled herself up to standing tonight on the settee, one minute she was lying on her belly then next stood up holding on, looking very proud of herself .... where has my baby gone to?


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Well got my date.......................

4 weeks today 11th October!!!!

ooh seems really real now.

Big day all round as my SIL (the one from Sun) is throwing me a baby shower tonight!

Never thought i'd ever have that.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello all!

Thank you soo much for lovely wishes and comments re: iduna off her meds. Lovely to be able to share our joy with you special ladies! GP said today it will take her tummy 2-3 months to replenish with good bacteria etc and get to 'normal' so hopefully she can handle some of the foods thus far she can't in due course. Still can't believe she is finally off them after all this time of knowing there was a problem (from my 20wk scan when pg) - ohhh so amazing! Anyway onto you guys...

Starr - Don't worry about weight, I lost weight with both pg's seems to go that way for some. Sure lil one is getting all she needs. Hey fab date that is the day after Iduna's birthday (she was just over 2wks early too!) - bet it feels real now eh? Exciting!

Moomin- wowweee fab megan! Eyes in the back of your head now then? Is she fast? Iduna does a on-land-butterfly swim and is pretty fast at it, they are amazing aren't they, lil loves! You sound so much brighter, is all good for you at mo? Love x LOL abou the where's my baby gone - I so know what you mean! Went to Gp today and bumped into my old midwife - she was lovely enough to deliver Iduna - brought all those first baby moments back and I thought just the same thing!

Jo - wow getting your lot out with such precision, I'm impressed. Hope your friend is doing ok hun. And all around her hugs to you too.

Kelly - mmmmm! So there is good reason for it not to be stress then? mmmm! Soundds like a great day wiht he girls!

Candy - how are you all? Is sleep and everything settling for Lucas now? I had a friend over today who lives near you, she mentioned a Lucas - I wonder if it was your Lucas or not, mmmm?! Could be a small world moment!

Talking of small worlds..
Minkey - fabbo you have had a good day, long may they continue! How is house selling bliss/hell? You staying in your area then or moving away to pastures new?

VIL - hope you got on well today, fab news to be going for it again! Hope all great with you all.

Donna - I hope sleep and bottle issues sort for you. Sometimes they just seem to need these things others it is a habit forming. Hope the bottle feeding ladies can help ya. Sounds like a fab time tho! beach sounds great!


Looby - how are you? All recovered from tonsils out? You all well?

Love to anyone I've missed - sorry!

Take it easy and nearly the weekend!

Love Charlie xxx


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hello everyone,

I haven't posted on this board for ages. Our twins arrived nearly 5 weeks ago now. I had a very good birth experience and William James (5lbs 15oz) and Charlotte Emily (6lbs 7oz) arrived half an hour apart in the early hours of August the 10th. 

All is going well here, although the babes have had a bit of colic, but I have started giving them infacol and it's getting better. Other than that they have been so good, and we are all getting into a routine with not too many problems.

Hope your all well & will try and catch up on all your news soon,

Liz
x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Magpie - Fab news and congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Great to hear from you. You sound sooooo happy - lovely to see your two gorgeous beauties!

Keep popping in, we miss you.

Love Charlie xxx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Evening,

We have sold our house!  After just one week, we accepted a good offer today.  It's going to be a big change for us as we have decided to relocate from Herts to Suffolk.  There are lots of reasons for it which I won't bore you with, but we are looking forward to a new life in a new county with hopefully another little person to share it with.  Just got to find somewhere to buy now  

Charlie - told ya I'd be coming   

Starr - I can't believe you have a date for the little lady to arrive, not long now hun how exciting!  Are you all set for your section?  Any questions about them please do ask.

My sickness is definitely getting better, it's still there strongly but I am much more positive about it.

Magpie - great to hear from you x

Tomsmummy - yes St Hilda's in Harpenden, although we are going to have to pull her out now   see above), it's such a shame I love the school but needs must.

That's about all I can manage I'm afraid. Got my nuchal on the 25th, so counting down until then.

Love to everyone else

Minkey xx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Does that mean you will be further away


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Magpie congratulations the twins look gorgeous.

Starr not long now how exciting

Charlie so glad to hear Iduna is doing so well

Minkey well thought you were moving closer, thats a shame but good luck with house hunting.

Big hellos to everyone else  

Having a mad time right now, work busy and trying to organise a party for Tom next weekend. Having 12 4/5 year olds to my house so I must be mad. he is loving school but we have all  have strange virus with a rash and a cold. Not much fun. Off to a boutique bowling alley tomorrow in Holburn so looking forward to that, Tom is very excited but no idea how I will occupy Olivia for the day!!  

Hope you are all having enjoying this lovely weather and have a great weekend


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hello everybody peeps

Starr-ooohhh not long to go hun,getting dead excited I am,cant wait to hear your news  

Jo-hope your feeling a bit more perky today 

Minkey-wohoo on the house sale and wohoo on the sickness still improving.

Charlie-yup there is a reason for it not to be stress but highly unlikely,sure it is all the stress though cos the other would be highly unlikely.Hows your gorgeous girlie lately??

Big huggles to all you lovlies

All my babes are poorly(yup all 3),michael had a bad cold/cough/congestion type bug thing and now I have it and so do Lilly ,Harry and Oli.I hate it when little peeps are ill,break my heart to see them suffering.

Lilly would not stop screaming earlier and then all of a sudden she projectile upchucked all over my dad    when we took her to bed she was proper going red/purple in the face from trying to cough phlem up,its really distressing to deal with isnt it. So there bedroom is like KARVOL city and they seem to be ok so far .

Last night was ssoooo funny,all I could here over the monitor was both of them trumping in bed  

right gonna go and catch some zzzzz's

Love ya all

Kelly x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello!

Minkey - Wow! One week fab hun! Good luck with house hunting, decided on locality now? And to be joining me here in sunny suffolk great! Can't wait. Looby and Tomsmummy you'll have to come to visit  . So pleased yu are feeling a little better long may that continue and with great improvements. Good luck with Nuchal, not long now, be here in no time and oh you may get to have a guesstimation on sex of bubs too!! how very exciting  

Kelly - Get well soon to all your lil and not so lil ones! Are things better today? do hope so.

Tomsmummy - oh party sounds exciting but very stressful. Rather you than me with that many pals for him!

KJ - how are you hun? 

Enjoy the weekend and sun!

Love Charlie xxx


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi Everyone

Im feeling much better today, hubby has promised to help out more with the house work etc.  he is fantastic with the girls but insists on making a mess in every room he goes in.  We shall see how long it lasts  .  I met another FF member last night, Gromie who is a regular on the ICIS board, she is also having triplets, she is 33 weeks now and has been admitted to my local hospital because she lives 2 hours away.  Its lovely to speak to someone who can relate what you have been through.  Also when I had my girls there was another lady who had triplet girls 10 days after mine, she only lives about 10 mins away from me so we are going to meet up on Tuesday, Im really looking forward to it, it will also be nice for the girls to grow up together.  

Minkey -  Great news about your house sale, are you going into a bigger property?  We desperately need a bigger house but we just cant afford to move.

Kelly - awww bless, hope your all feeling better too, LOL at the little trumpers, Sian is our little fluffer, its so funny hearing it over the moitor isnt it.  Get that test out Misses.

Tomsmummy - You are very brave having a house full of 4 and 5 year olds, rather you than me.  How is Tom getting on in school?

Starr - Great to have a date, all the "best" people are born in October   especially on the 19th.....

Hi to everyone else, I have to get off, got 7 people coming around for dinner tonight and I have to prepare the feast!  

Jo
x


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

nickjoanneowen said:


> Starr - Great to have a date, all the "best" people are born in October  especially on the 19th.....


I couldnt agree more   Katie's birthday is the 19th 

xx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Off to centerparcs til friday - will catch up when i get back 

Hope you all have a great week   

xx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Looby - Have a great time! Enjoy your family hols.xx 

Love Charlie xxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Morning All..

Looby have a fab time honey xxx

Minkey great news about the house.. that was quick!!

Charlie.. yay to clever Iduna sorting out her kidney probs!! You must be so pleased xx

Jo.. enjoy your triplet buddies.. i imagine that having someone to talk to who knows exactly how you feel will be invaluble xx

Magpie.. lovely to have you back... Twins sound fab xx

Kelly.. LOL at the trumping.. maybe you should tape it to play at their 18th birthday party!!

Vil... how did the appointment go honey?

Love to everyone else.

Had a lovely time at my shower last week.. Got very spoiled.. not gonna have to buy any baby toiletries for about 3 years me thinks. Am out tonight with the girls from work, tommorow night for my dad's birthday and weds night with all my manager friends!! Then last day at work on thursday!!  So sleep on friday !!

Love to all

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Morning All

Just a quickie (thats all i seem to type these days) just to let you know Kerys has to go into hospital on Wednesday for her operation and then we are going away for the week on the 24 so im not going to be around much.  Hope everyone is well and will catch up with you all when I get back, if I dont manage to get on over the weekend.

Jo
x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

hope all goes well with the op Jo


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Jo Loads of luck hun

Kelly x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi its me 

I have a major thing going on at the mo.I really need to "talk" to someone about it and I feel I can trust you lovlies to not go telling loads of peeps as I am abit messed up at the mo    I am shaking like a leaf and cant stop     so please bear with me.

I post on a few threads on this site but I feel this thread is the only one where I may not directly upset anyone if that makes sense.

Well after my period being a few days late I put it down to this bug,spoke to Michael and we agrred to do a test to out our minds at rest and its BFP  

I cant even begin to start to tell you how I am feeling,very emotional sums it up. I know lots of you and others would say we are stupid not to have used protection but what with both me ad dh having bad IF probs and haing tried so hard for the twins I really didnt think anything would happen,we have only had sex 3 times since the babies and look where its got us.

I dont want to upset anyone by saying that Im not happy,I just dont know what to do,the baby would be due just before the twins turn one.

So really I just needed to talk about it somewhere as I have not told anyone but my sisters,as far as I am concerned I dont think I could go through with a termination and Michael said he wouldnt want to have to ask me to anyway.Im worried about the financial side and the fact I just got a small job and we were just starting to get sorted money wise adn my main worry is that I feel I am pushing Oli out and that the babies wont get my full 100%.

Any advice/thougths are greatlety accepted

I just dont know what to do?? 

Kelly


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Oh Kelly 

What a shock for you honey... Haven't really got any advise ecxept whatever you decide will be the 'right' choice. You can and will cope, it will be tough but it's not impossible. 

take a bit of time to get your head around all this and maybe things will seem clearer. 

The other kids will not be any less loved just because there's a new addition to your family.

No-ones judging you Kel.. just here to support you anyway i can 

Love me xxxxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Jo ...
Good luck for Kerys' operation and enjoy your holiday xxxxxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Kelly - Hun I can only really echo what Starr has said, but if you need to chat to anyone you know where I am


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

Hi Kelly

What a shock for you - I'm sorry you're feeling so shaky and worried.

It's a very, very tough decision and no one can tell you what to do.  You need to decide what's best for your family and best for you.  No one should judge you if you feel that you can't go ahead with it.  I'm sure you'll do the right thing whatever that is and that your decision will be based on what's best for everyone.

I don't know if this will help but my friend was really unsure about whether to try for another baby and after a lot of soul searching she decided to go for it because she said she knew she would never regret the new baby once it was born but she knew she might regret never having tried. 

From what you said, it sounds like you're worried about all the practical things but feel like you wouldn't be able to go through with an abortion.  If the practical issues were easier, would you go ahead?  Or are your concerns more about the impact of another baby on the rest of the family (not so easily solved), in which case it might be right not to continue the pregnancy.

It's such a tough one but whatever you decide will work out for the best one way or the other.

Not sure any of that wil help and I really hope it hasn't made it worse.  

Love VIL
xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Kelly,

What a shock you have had I don't reallt have any advice other than that you are a fantastic mum and you would cope.
As for the financial side are there any cut backs that could be made? could you move to a cheaper area (don't know where you live already)
I can understand a little about the things going through your mind as DH and I are talking about em coming back off the pill and leaving it to chance but the boys are only 10 months so I am not so sure even though I would love another baby.

What ever you decide will be right for you and no one will judge you.

Personally my opionion would be to go fro the pregnancy byt hay I no nothing of your circumstances all I know is what a great job your doing already and what a lucky child that would be to be born into your family

I am sure Oli wpnt feel pushed out and atleast you get all the sleepless nights over and done with but if it isn't right for you to have another baby now I will support you all the way

I hope I have helped

Take care

Donna x x


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Kelly

Awww Honey no wonder your a little confused. I dont know what to say chick except whatever you do decide to do it has to be the best for you and the family. DOnt puot to much pressure on youerself and take some time for you

You know where Us oldies are if you need anything or just an ear

Big hugs

Sal xxxx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Kelly,

I understand how you feel in a way - we are relocating because of money worries with having another child.  DH was very against having another one at first because of the cost but in the end we decided to go for it & change other things in our life to fit it with having another child.  But you must decide what is best for you and also for you children, how will having another impact them?

You will make the right decision and we are all here to support you in whatever you decide.

Love & hugs,

Minkey xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

omg kelly what a shock 
only you can know what the right decision is and you will get there somehow, its still really early so you dont have to make any decisions straight away..you can sit tight and see how you feel in a few days, time is a wierd thing, you may dart back and forth but somehow it will settle in the place that is the right decision for you
for what its worth, you have taken to twins like a duck to water and i'm sure you would cope with another little one with no problem 

kj x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello,

Jo - good luck for her Op! Lots of love and   !

Kelly - wow shocker! 
I can totally understand your head being in a very wierd and mushy place right now but you will know what is correct to do for you. You are a great mum and would not let Oli or the twins take '2nd' place so that is not at question. I don't want to say anything to sway you one way or the other as you need to find what is right for you. What you need to do for you and Dh and your family as a whole is only for you to know and decide on - Forget about anyone else! 
Iin you is the answer you need. Intuition is a wonderful thing and it will be there telling you (often the first thing you thought was the answer, don't you find weird eh?!). 
Take your time hun and talk about it us as much as you want to - talk if you want and don't if you don't! We and no one else can make this decision for you which is making it so very hard for you my love but you will find your way. 
Take it easy for a few days - easier said then done i know!  

Lots of love to you hun xxx


Love to you all.

Charlie xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

God at first I was reading this thinking omg whats happened to starr that you won't judge her on, thinking the worst ... but its you Kelly, wow what a shocker, can't even imagine how you must be feeling, but as the others have said, Olly won't suffer, I saw him with the twins and how he was with Jacob, hes a natural big brother and seems to love it, as for you and Michael, you both gave him equal if not more attention, great game of footie ! so he won't suffer

As for the twins they are already used to sharing you, so one more won't hurt, you are a natural ! 

I know that the money situation is hard, but you already have the clothes and equipment, so its just another mouth to feed, whatever you decide we will all back you 100% as the others say you will know whats right x


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Kelly, wow what a shock, I can imagine how you are feeling but like everyone has said, you are a fantastic mummy and whatever decision you come too will be the right one for all your family.  Im thinking of you x

Just thought I would have a quick read of whats been going on whilst I have a spare 5 mins because im not going to be around for a while, Kerys has her operation tomorrow and im so scared for her, poor little thing.  I had the girls weighed today, Morgann is 11lb 2oz, sian is 10lb 4oz and Kerys is 9lb 14.  Little fatties.

Right im off got to get owens lunch sorted and organise some clothes piles for the girls so that their dad doesnt dress them in clothes that are either too big or too small.

Jo
x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi Jo,

I am not sure what operation Kery's is having but I know whatever it is for it wont be an easy time I am thinking of you all and sending big hugs to Kery's for a speedy recovery

Donna x x

p.s good weights by the way


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Kelly

you know you are good at being a mum and what ever you choose to do, is the right thing.

We are all here for you hun, too far for babysitting, I know, but I'll send you a food parcel if you need one, it will only include jam sarnies and some quavers though!!!!  

You and your DH obviosly chat about things and you will make the right decision for your family.

You will be fine

Take care x


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Kelly hon - what a shocker   . I can kind of understand how you are feeling as I'm 8 weeks PG now after thinking it wouldn't hurt to stop using protection as it took us 3 years and lots of help to have Lola   . I know it is different as I only have one already but I had more than a few sleepless nights worrying about money and that Lola wasn't going to get the time alone with us that I would have liked, but then I thought about the alternative - years of trying and heartbreak - and realised how lucky I am.

I know your situation is different hon, but you did say you didn't want to rule out having any more so maybe this has happened for a reason. As everyone else has said no one will judge you and we are all here for you so take your time and we will support whatever decision you make.

Love D x


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Wow Kelly thats amazing news,I'm sure you will see tihngs clearly when you have got over the shock!

Doods - huge congrats to you!


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Jo hon - I hope Kerys' operation goes well hon. Have a great holiday and try to have a rest! I struggle to make dinner for 3 never mind 7 and I only have one baby to look after   . Still I suppose it is good practice for when the girls have their friends round when they are bigger   .

Starr - How are you hon? Hope you are getting all set for Daisy's arrival (if that's the name you decided on). I wasn't too keen on the planned C-section idea but the hospital were great. We had our own music on and had skin to skin staight away and it was a lovely experience.

Charlie - Great news that Iduna is off her meds. What a little star!

Minkey - Good that your house has sold so quick. I hope you find somewhere new soon and how lovely that you will be able to met up with Charlie.

Big   to Oink, Looby, Donna, NL, Candy, KJ, VIL and Moosey, Scarlet, Morgan, Kelly, JED, Struthie and anyone I've missed - gotta go work   .

D x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Ok first of all

Doods-HUGE CONGRATS HUNNY,So happy for you.

Second of all I want to say a huge THANKYOU to all of you lovlies.  

Each and every one of your replies has made me see the situation in a different light if you know what I mean. There was only a small % of us thinking we couldnt do it.

We have had some in depth conflabs and we have decided we are going ahead with the pregnancy.So I have gone from total and utter shock to being extremely happy and there is no way I could have done it without the great support of all my fertility friends and my own friends and family.

I have been to the hospital today to the early pregnancy assesment centre and have had a hcg blood test done,they are calling me later with the result.I then have to go back on fri to have it repeated to see if its doubled,they will obviously re asses things if it hasnt,either way I have got to have an early scan as my tubes are in such a terrible state.

So I will keep you all posted,thanks again    

kelly

ps-jo thinking of you sweetie


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello!

Doods - fab news, congrats hun!! Wow that must have been a lovely surprise! How are you and how is lola? How is work it is ok? Lovely to hear from you hun.

Kelly - I'm so pleased you have found the answer that is right for you. That is amazing to hear/read and fab news! I can't imagine the lenghty conflabs but guess it has been very intense at times. I do hope and wish well with all the early tests, keep   positive and strong. Sticky vibes hun    You are a great mummy!

Oink- lovely to have you drop in! How are you?

Love to you all.

Sad news here - we had to have our 15yr old cat put down today   . 
Poorly cat had fit Monday and stayed at vets while they tried to do tests on him but he got so poorly with more fits & most likely Kidney failure being the course, that the decision had to be to let him be free of suffering. Iduna has been asking for him the last two days - so sad - she loves him to bits. I feel so lonely in the house without him. Silly I know but it's been so long with him.
It is Dh birthday today so it has been a nasty day for him too.
We're all suffering with colds too - oh help!

A sad Charlie xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Awww Charlie

Sorry to hear about your cat hun,how sad.I hate it when pets are ill,really upsets me. I know its horrible now but it does ger easier and Iduna will soon stop asking   Hope you can try to enjoy the rest of dh's birthday hun. Sorry to hear your all ill too,sounds like our house  big hugs babe    

Thanks for yur lovely message too,means alot

Kelly x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

OMG Doods that is wonderful news, we can be pregnant together! - & you Kelly, so pleased that you are feeling more positive about it all. xxx

Minkey xx


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Thanks lovelies. 

Kelly - so happy to hear that you and Michael are feeling more positive about things. I hope the test results are good and look forward to sharing PG stories with you and Minkey. I'm so proud of you superMummy!

Charlie - so sorry to hear about your cat. It is so hard to lose a much loved family member and must be worse with Iduna asking for him. Hope he is chasing butterflies in cat heaven as we speak. Lola is doing great thanks - she is such a little joy and isn't it amazing how many new things they pick up every day! It's a shame we are so far away it would be lovely to meet up. Work is fine but very busy and my brain just doesn't work - I turned up to present on a course today a week early   . Oh well here go more brain cells!

Minkey - Is the morning sickness any better? Look forward to being your belly buddy. I wasn't going to tell until 12 weeks (don't know why since everyone knew at 4 weeks last time) but Kelly dragged the secret out of me - not to difficult as I was dying to tell someone   .

D x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello everyone,

All these BFP are worrying me as I have decided to stop taking the pill and leave it to chance kinda thinking it wont happen that quick but maybe I should re-think  

Congratulations doods and Kelly I am so happy for you both I can't wait to share your pregnancies
I hope all is well with results and re test on friday Kelly - keep us informed

Donna x x


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Wow is there something in the water!!

Kelly what a shock, Congratulations. I totally agree with all the others you will cope no prob as you are such a great mum

Doods Congratulations to you to.

Minkey great news about the house sale

Jo how the op went well and have a good hol

Charlie sorry to hear about your cat what a sad time. 

Donna good luck with your baby making

I am completely confused myself as am on day 42 of my cycle and still no period, I have done 2 tests and they were both bfn but what is going on!! feel quite stressed about it as worried something has gone wrong somewhere. Anyone else ever had cycles this long? With two previous pregs, tests showed neg for at least a week after due date but not this long after. I am usually 33 days. I have been told I may have endo in my womb but dont know if this could be the reason. Sorry to waffle but  just need to offload! Off to watch Supernanny back later xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

E by eck its all happening  

Tomsmum-omg does tis mean you could be preggers too I really hope so chuck.Have you had neg tests before that turn into positive

Doods-you crack me up!! So I dragged it out of you did ILOL. Dead chuffed we will be bump buddies  

Donna-wahey come on get some jiggy jiggy done.Dead excited that your gonna be trying again,you have told us now so no turning back.

Well my results were 2031 which are very good apparently,god knows whybut I was dreading the call,I was thinking they were gonna say "dont be daft your not pregnant"

Got to go back on fri so I will get the other results fri tea time,so hopefully they will have doubled  

Minkey-is the sickness still getting better hun??

Right off to watch super nanny that I recorded 

Kelly x


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

Hi Kelly (and everyone)

Huge congratulations!!!  I'm delighted that you're feeling happier - what a lovely surprise this will all turn out to be.

I'm not going to hang around because I'm knackered - Bertie has got FIVE teeth coming through and he's not sleeping well.  Tonight he's dosed up on nurofen, teething granules and bongela so there's hope that we might all get some sleep!

While I'm writing all about me, me me I'll update you on what we're doing about trying for Number Two.  The appointment at the clinic went well and we've got to repeat all the routine blood tests but if it's all okay we might be able to start in October or if not then it'll be November!  I'm really excited.  We also had some good news about the sibling sperm we bought after Bertie was conceived: we bought enough for three cycles but they gave us all the extra they had from this donor because the law had changed and they were having to throw away the sperm from anonymous donors (which he was) so we've ended up with enough for seven cycles for the price of three!!!       

Sorry this is all me, me, me - thinking about you all I promise!!!

Love to everyone.

VIL
xxx


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Vil well that all sounds good. Good luck with no 2

Kelly not sure whats up with me, yes I have had tests that turn positive but I am now 10 days late so think it would have shown by now so not getting my hopes up at all. Think its more likely my thyroid hormones gone haywire. Wishing you loads of luck with yours. Isnt Supernanny a con when they go back and just show same families!! Love that show but it's just annoying, always makes me think Tom is an angel...

Big hello to everyone else, goodnight x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

wow lots to read, congratulations doods, wonderful news, kelly glad you are feeling stronger about it all, hope things work out for y ou x

tomsmummy, understand about you not getting hopes up but   

vil so glad you have enough sperm, if things happen 1st time, you could have another 6 kids lol

Donna wow you are after more as well good luck honey

Cx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning all,

I need to stress I am not activley trying and 's' doesn't happen that often as we are usually to knackered   hoping a BFP will come some time next year

VIL that is fantastic I am so excitied that you are trying again

Tomsmummy - sorry I can't offer any advice, maybe get GP to check it out  

Candy how is lucus doing now?

We having been giving the boys water in the night (as you all advised- thank you) I was really apprehensive at first and if I am honest I didn't want to do it as I felt cruel but so far it seems to be working and it has only been 3 nights  
Ryan has been fine with it, last night he woke up twice but we put his dummy back in and he settled back down so really he slep from 7 - 6  yipppeeeee
Callum has been a little more unsettled which is surprising becasue he as the better sleeper anayway but we are putting this down to teeth at the moment. Callum ended up having milk at 3am but we only gave in becaseu we knew it wouldn't be an 'extra' bottle and that it would see him through till breakfast at 8 which it did   Callum slept 7 - 5:30 I would like to get them to sleep till 7am but maybe I am asking to much  

Weather is miserable and I had to put the heating on last night   hopefully off to SIL today, I have to get back inot the old routine today after being away at the sea side last week then having DH off this week till today 

Donna x x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Thanks for all asking about my sickness - it is definitely improving as I am having better days mixed in with the awful.  There seems to be no pattern to it, but it is a great relief to feelless sick some days than others.  Have my nuchal on Tuesday, so on a countdown to that really.

Charlie - we are looking specifically at the Shotley Peninsula to buy a house, but there is not much for sale on there at the moment.  We put an offer in on one house on Monday but it was rejected, so we are seeing another house there this weekend and will then decide whether to up our offer.

Pregnant girlies - are any of you brave enough to be added to the EDD list?  Let me know    I will put myself on there after the 12 week scan if all is OK!

Minkey xx


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Well its Tom's first full day at school today and it just feels weird!! he suddenly seems just so grown up and I feel a bit weird today..Think Olivia is loving having me to herself though and keeps coming up offering me her palm to do round and round the garden. Bless. 

Donna so glad to hear things are getting easier for you.

Minkey good luck with house hunting.

Candy how are things with you?

Happy Thursday to all others.


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Oh my god do I feel sick today !!!!  

I didnt get sick when preggers with Oli but I did with the twins   And NOW my mum tells me her great grandma had 2 sets of twins eeeeekkkkkkkkk

Does anyone know anything about the blood levels I am nearly 6 weeks and my level yesterday was 2031 ? any ideas??

Tomsmum-aww bless first full day at school.Hope your coping hun,he will hve a fab day.Are you gonna do another test? 

Charlie-any better today hun??

Minkey-loads of luck for your nuchal scan hun.As for the list can I wait till my first scan please,should be next week sometime   too nervous yet!!

Donna-glad to hear the water is helping hun.roll on those sleep filled nights eh!!

Candy-hows you and yours hun??

VIL-fab news on the    you must be over the moon.keep us posted hun.

Right gotta go for another wee

Kelly x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Ohhhh Kelly,

how exciting I have no idea about the levels though sorry, maybe someone on the twins thread will know?

That is the one thing that worries me about coming off the pill on the one hand it would be so special to have another set of twins but the practicalities OMG

Donna x x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

I just had a though Kelly as you weren't sick with Ollie but you were with teh twins could it have been lilly that made you sick?
you could be expecting another girl


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Doods & Kelly -        Congratulations to you both on your wonderful news. Wishing you healthy & happy pregnancies. 
VIL - Lots of       as you begin trying for number 2.
Candy - Love to you & the boys     
Jo - Ah the girls are coming on a treat   they are gorgeous & you are doing an A1 job. Sending Kerys lots of        for her operation tomorrow. Not sure what she is having done but I'm sure everything will be ok, try not to worry too much. Take care   
Big hello   to all not mentioned. Have a good weekend all.

Erica.xx


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Just a quickie from me to say no babies here.  Af arrived today. Am going to go to gp as think thyroid levels must be completely up the spout.


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Me again

Tomsmummy-aww sorry hun,big hugs   I was kinda hoping you were joining us ,let us know how you go on at the doctors hun.

Erica-thanks hun-how the devil are you funnily enough we have only done it 3 times since the babies,god knows how we found the time,mind you it never lasts that long    


Donna-mmm thats a good point,would love another girlie to even out the sexes here,but I dont mind what sex the baby would be as long as its healthy.I reckon you would cope fine with two sets hun.your a pro!!!

Right gonna go to bed me thinks

Kelly x


----------



## smcc (Jun 5, 2005)

Just wanted to pop on and say Congratulations to Kelly on your little surprise miracle. It will be hard work for a while but worth it. Good luck for your levels tomorrow     My levels were 300 on day 14 and 1200 on day 16. There is such a huge range for levels though it's hard to compare. 

Also Congrats to Doods on your news! 

I suppose I can offically come on this thread now. I have been holding off but now I am 13 weeks and have had my nuchal and all is fine. 

I will have loads of questions for all you twin mummies in the coming months!! Looking forward to getting to know the others.

Sarah
x


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

New home this way  

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=112360.0


----------

